# My official projects thread



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

I thought aside my '32 Ford for GSL, i would like to keep my builds all in one single thread. This way i don't have to dig deep to try and update  

For those that don't know me, my name is Bob Black and i have been building model cars and trucks for over 25 years. I have slacked off quite a few times over the years like most of us, but i am back at it stronger than ever! I have been back at it strong since 1999. Previous to that, i didn't talk to other modelers on the internet, never went to any contests, so i basically built in the closet. 

I hope that during my builds people will learn and i can learn from them. I am not in this to win it......i am in this to build it! 

My interests are WIDE..... i build damn near everything! 
Muscle Cars
Lowriders
Street Rods
Rat Rods
Hot Rods
Pro Touring
Kustoms &
Customs
Street Machines
Trucks (mostly lowered)
Pro Street
Altered Wheel Base 
AFX
Gassers
Funny Cars
you name it......i build it!

I have a huge diorama to build that will be 2feet by 4feet to start it off. as i get more to build, it will get bigger. 

i have one rig and a car transporter that i plan to use to display some cars on, but have not started it yet.

I have large scale interest too! i have an 1/8 scale 32 deuce, 1/16 scale 55 chevy and more.....

Keep checking back in this thread when it is updated.......i will surprise you each time hehe! :biggrin:


----------



## THEREGAL (Dec 11, 2004)

good idea on with the pics :biggrin:


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

Now for my line up in 2007. After i get the '32 Ford done, which could be after May at this point i will be building a few box art cars from the 60's. I have SEVERAL lowrider projects lined up after that and most likely will work on them through 2008.

here are some and yes....i own the original kits and have decals to do them all hehe! 



























that is only 3 out of a BUNCH i have to build :biggrin: (just the box art cars)


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

cool, is the paint still good that came with the 67 charger??? :roflmao: just jokin bro, these are some cool vintage builds!!!


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

can we say LOWRIDERS? these are the cars i plan to build as lows as soon as time prevails.... i think you know i can detail by now i hope, so you can bet they will be sick with details..........i just hope i can paint some nice patterns cuz i have never done that before. i will be relying on some of you big dawgs for the help i need in that.  





















































that is a good start i think.......


----------



## THEREGAL (Dec 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Feb 27 2007, 12:36 PM~7363778
> *can we say LOWRIDERS? *


ill take them all haha


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)




----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

this is the first low bomb i built since about 2004. i built it in like two weeks? i just wanted something to put on the table at a local show. the roof and side trim is painted winnebego white, but the rest is just polished up plastic. it has bare metal foil like a mofo, flocked, detailed and painted interior.... under the hood is plain jane and so is the chassis. 

The following are projects i was playing around with last year and want to get back on them.











'70 Impala 4door... 
this car is to replicate one of my REAL rides i had. when my daughter was born, that was the end of my cars  

i regret never taking a picture of the Impala , but i do have pics of it before it was a low. the only other car i have a picture of was my 79 cutlass that i built from the ground up. anyone casting a 79 cutty?










76 Caprice, what else would you do with one? LOWER IT










Cheech & Chong... yes i need to modify the window..... yuck yuck i know....
does anyone have good pics of the magnets murals? i would easily have them printed off in decals hehe!


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

these are the wheels i had on my '70 Impala. Luxor 80spoke









this is the Impala when i first got it.









when i got rid of the Impala i built the 79 Cutlass from a carcass! i really had to build the whole car , it was a shell with windows , axles and misc parts...

sorry pics suck, but back in 1997 or 98? i had a disposable camera ...


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

SICK PROJECTS....JUST BADD ASS!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Feb 27 2007, 11:56 AM~7363925
> *these are the wheels i had on my '70 Impala. Luxor 80spoke
> 
> 
> ...


I USE TO HAVE A SET OF THOSE LUXORS. THEY WHERE NICE RIMS. THE ONLY BAD THING ABOUT THEM WAS THEM PLASTIC CAP'S. THEY KEPT FALLING OFF WHEN I HIT THE SWITCHES.. I HAD TO PUT ELECTRICAL TAPE TO KEEP THEM ON.. THAT'S OLD SCHOOL BRO. NICE RIDE'S


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

thanks bro! you had plastic caps? mine were cast metal homie! the only plastic on them was the LUXOR logo hehe! :biggrin: 

not a lot of people know it, but i been into lows for over 16 years which would be half my life.....since i started to drive :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Feb 27 2007, 12:05 PM~7363980
> *thanks bro! you had plastic caps? mine were cast metal homie! the only plastic on them was the LUXOR logo hehe!  :biggrin:
> 
> not a lot of people know it, but i been into lows for over 16 years which would be half my life.....since i started to drive  :biggrin:
> *


JUST THE CAP WAS PLASTIC THE KNOCK-OFF WAS METAL. MY DAD ALWAY'S HAD BOMB'S WHEN I WAS LITTLE. AND ALL MY OLDER BROTHER'S HAD LOW,LOW'S SO I HAVE BEN INTO LOWRIDERS ALL MY LIFE WITH A FEW NICE RAG TOP MYSELF . NOW IM GOING TO START BUILDING MY FIRST HOT ROD. 1963 NOVA.


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 27 2007, 02:01 PM~7363955
> * THAT'S OLD SCHOOL BRO. NICE RIDE'S
> *



THIS is old school :biggrin: got it back in 1996










my wife's ankles done same time


















she is hispanic and i am half italian......love at first site :roflmao:


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 27 2007, 02:15 PM~7364039
> *JUST THE CAP WAS PLASTIC THE KNOCK-OFF WAS METAL.  MY DAD ALWAY'S HAD BOMB'S WHEN I WAS LITTLE.  AND ALL MY OLDER BROTHER'S HAD LOW,LOW'S SO I HAVE BEN INTO LOWRIDERS ALL MY LIFE WITH A FEW NICE RAG TOP MYSELF . NOW IM GOING TO START BUILDING MY FIRST HOT ROD. 1963 NOVA.
> *



right on bro! you might have had just a little older set then? the caps and spinners on mine were both metal. i got them from WestSide in Calif Robert hooked me up!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

I THINK THEY WHERE THE FIRST BATCH OUT.. AFTER THAT RAY FROM ROADSTER CAME OUT WITH HIS DAYTON LOOK A LIKE'S AND I GOT SOME OF THOSE. ALOT OF THEM WHEEL CO. USED TO SPONCER MY RIDE'S.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 27 2007, 02:21 PM~7364073
> *I THINK THEY WHERE THE FIRST BATCH OUT.. AFTER THAT RAY FROM ROADSTER CAME OUT WITH HIS DAYTON LOOK A LIKE'S AND I GOT SOME OF THOSE. ALOT OF THEM WHEEL CO. USED TO SPONCER MY RIDE'S.*



BRAGGER ! :biggrin:


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 27 2007, 02:21 PM~7364073
> *I THINK THEY WHERE THE FIRST BATCH OUT.. AFTER THAT RAY FROM ROADSTER CAME OUT WITH HIS DAYTON LOOK A LIKE'S AND I GOT SOME OF THOSE. ALOT OF THEM WHEEL CO. USED TO SPONCER MY RIDE'S.
> *



that is cool. i never showed mine, i just cruised alot. what still makes me laugh is remembering the haters.... but it was fun man, 79 cutlass had 2 15" mtx in the trunk , 2 5 1/4 mb quarts in the doors , alpine cd and i was bangin down the block! i had a 350 chev / 350 turbo tranny / dual glasspacks.....shit was hot! 

i want to do my s10 up real bad, but money just has not let loose. :angry:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Hey fellas ! The new resin 68s a nice but beware ! The rear lowwer valance ( bumper Filler ) IS WAY WRONG ! Be ready to do some fixing ! Other than that well worth the money of dropping 100.00 plus on the kit !


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 27 2007, 02:32 PM~7364133
> *Hey  fellas  !  The  new  resin  68s  a  nice  but  beware  !  The  rear  lowwer  valance ( bumper  Filler  )    IS  WAY    WRONG  !    Be  ready to  do  some  fixing !  Other  than that  well  worth the  money  of  dropping  100.00  plus  on the  kit  !
> *



i will buy me a plastic one hehe :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

HERE IS ONE OF MY RIDE'S. MINI NOW IM BRAGGING.. :biggrin:


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 27 2007, 02:43 PM~7364217
> *HERE IS ONE OF MY RIDE'S. MINI NOW IM BRAGGING.. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



sick bro! feel free to show off, its my thread and i don't give a :0


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)




----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

ssssssswwwwwwwwwwweeeeeeeeeeeeetttttttttt!!!! damn homie!!!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 27 2007, 02:32 PM~7364133
> *Hey  fellas  !  The  new  resin  68s  a  nice  but  beware  !  The  rear  lowwer  valance ( bumper  Filler  )    IS  WAY    WRONG  !    Be  ready to  do  some  fixing !  Other  than that  well  worth the  money  of  dropping  100.00  plus  on the  kit  !
> *



sorry about this bob ! i thought i was in random ! I have 3 plastic kits but got 1 of the resin from Beto cheap so i t hought i would do some stuff with it ! its clean !


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 27 2007, 03:06 PM~7364339
> *sorry  about  this  bob  !  i thought  i  was  in  random  !  I  have  3  plastic  kits  but  got  1  of the resin  from  Beto  cheap  so  i t hought  i  would  do  some  stuff  with  it  !  its  clean !
> *



ahh hell , it's no biggie lol but i was wondering where this came from? :roflmao:


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

This is my old LTD after the wires and hydros were stripped!!! She used to bounce about as high as my shoulders even with that big ol 460 under the hood! (I was about 6'1 at the time) :biggrin: 

This car was built and painted by two very good guys here in Canada (Jodie & Cory)


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

damn that is old school


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

cant wait to see some of your builds man-----your great with detail





i would like to see that bonneville 2+2 i think it was, outta the box sitting on some wheels  i wanted to pick one of those up a while back


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

welp.... i cant wait till i get my new car... 63 nova wagon... oh ya...

shes a beauty... anyway bob, you know i been complimenting you since day one (in the club .lol)

so yep, and oh ya, i want taht van kit!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

nice projects Bob!


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Feb 27 2007, 09:35 PM~7367901
> *cant wait to see some of your builds man-----your great with detail
> i would like to see that bonneville 2+2 i think it was, outta the box sitting on some wheels   i wanted to pick one of those up a while back
> *



thanks bro! well in a couple of minutes i will have some wheels under it for ya.....so check back in a few


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Feb 27 2007, 10:39 PM~7368514
> *welp.... i cant wait till i get my new car... 63 nova wagon... oh ya...
> 
> shes a beauty... anyway bob, you know i been complimenting you since day one (in the club .lol)
> ...


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Nice projects bro! Man, I wish someone would cast a '79 Cutlass too!


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

this is without skirts so it's a toss up really..... the wheels i am mocking up with will need trimmed at the axle so the fronts will not stick out. this kit would be sick as a low!


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Feb 28 2007, 01:31 AM~7370226
> *Nice projects bro! Man, I wish someone would cast a '79 Cutlass too!
> *



thanks bro! yeah if someone would cast a damn 79 cutty, it would sell like a sob! it would not be too hard, just take a buick riviera kit and start to work! :biggrin:


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

ugh i want that bonneville!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Well, I can't help it, you guys are posting up your old rides, so I have to too, Hope you don't mind. :biggrin: 

Here's my first wanna-be Lowrider. '77 Catalina. Bought it in '93, and cut the springs shortly after. In '95, I bought some 14 inch LA wires for it, then it was stolen a few days later. Never saw her again. :angry: 











Here's my old '82 Cutlass with T-tops. My dad bought it in '81, and gave it to me in '95 when the Catalina was stolen. I blew it up a year later. :angry: 











Then I got this '80 Monte. This one also ended up being a disappointment, broke the frame on it.  











The next two I had pretty much at the same time. '85 S-10, and '95 Escort. I bought the S-10 in '96, and sold it in 2001 when my daughter was born. I bought the Escort about 3 months after the S-10 to use as my winter car. I threw some 13x7 Gangsters on it for the summer sime.



















Please don't laugh at me, I know the Escort was kinda tacky, but it was cool back in the day. :biggrin: 

Here's my brothers' bagged Monte SS, and dads' Avalanche.


























I plan on building replicas of both Montes and the S-10.


Sorry for jacking your thread. If you want me to, I will delete this post.


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Feb 28 2007, 01:50 AM~7370315
> *Well, I can't help it, you guys are posting up your old rides, so I have to too, Hope you don't mind.  :biggrin:
> 
> Here's my first wanna-be Lowrider. '77 Catalina. Bought it in '93, and cut the springs shortly after. In '95, I bought some 14 inch LA wires for it, then it was stolen a few days later. Never saw her again.  :angry:
> ...



pokey , how old are you bro? that escort would have been the shit in the 90's man! 
that sucks your car got ganked though, hope it wasn't me? lol

don't worry about the thread jacking at least i know you  

i like that s10! i have an 82 in need of some love, if i had the damn money!


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

I'm 32. I rolled that Escort back in '96 and '97.


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Feb 28 2007, 01:58 AM~7370357
> *I'm 32. I rolled that Escort back in '96 and '97.
> *



i'm 32 too man! lol i will be 33 in June... 
yeah that excort is a bit new for my time.... they rolled 85 Escorts like that back in my time. (same times cuz we are same age) i think maybe we had same tastes at different times though? 
anywho, some sick rides you had! :biggrin: 
i used to ride to school with my homie in his baby blue 88 s10 slammed on chrome steelies, it was tight! 
i was also friends with people that built their own datsun mini trucks. they cut and modified everything they could touch! talk about VENTS EVERYWHERE lol


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Feb 28 2007, 12:31 AM~7370228
> *this is without skirts so it's a toss up really..... the wheels i am mocking up with will need trimmed at the axle so the fronts will not stick out. this kit would be sick as a low!
> 
> *


I got that kit have a topic about it but pics have since diminished 
never finished it but its painted Nissan orange mist .
I like the cut out skirts Very cool!!!


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Feb 28 2007, 02:03 AM~7370381
> *I got that kit have a topic about it but pics have since diminished
> never finished it but its painted Nissan orange mist .
> I like the cut out skirts Very cool!!!
> *



too bad ya didn't finish it. by the way, i didn't cut the skirts, they are seperate :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Feb 27 2007, 11:56 PM~7370342
> *pokey , how old are you bro? that escort would have been the shit in the 90's man!
> that sucks your car got ganked though, hope it wasn't me? lol
> 
> ...



That Dime doesn't look too fucked up. Looks pretty str8 in the pics. Most of them are rusted so fuckin bad. 

And short bed? Thats a major plus right there.


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Feb 28 2007, 01:09 AM~7370398
> *too bad ya didn't finish it. by the way, i didn't cut the skirts, they are seperate  :biggrin:
> *


Been a while since I've played with mine I still got it and it will be finished some day!!! Hey maybe if you get this one one the go it will motivate me to finish mine!!! :biggrin:


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Feb 28 2007, 02:10 AM~7370405
> *That Dime doesn't look too fucked up.  Looks pretty str8 in the pics.  Most of them are rusted so fuckin bad.
> 
> And short bed?  Thats a major plus right there.
> *



oh yeah man, it's straight as a wooden boner! :roflmao: 

one day i will get it in body work mode... i don't care if it sits in primer forever, just want to get the boatload of the work done.


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Feb 28 2007, 02:12 AM~7370411
> *Been a while since I've played with mine I still got it and it will be finished some day!!! Hey maybe if you get this one one the go it will motivate me to finish mine!!! :biggrin:
> *


lol welp, i donno when i will get on it....i have shitloads to do this year , but i will get to it


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Feb 28 2007, 12:21 AM~7370457
> *oh yeah man, it's straight as a wooden boner!  :roflmao:
> 
> one day i will get it in body work mode... i don't care if it sits in primer forever, just want to get the boatload of the work done.
> *



shit...........You don't think thats str8, come over here and I'll show you all the ones I see. More rust than paint, You can fist the damn beds and cabs. LOL. They still sell for 1200-1700$ around here for a shitty one. 
I don't like S-dimes myself, but I have had a couple. Ended up giving them away just so I didn't have to see them anymore. 

I hear for every 1 s-10 you see in a driveway, there are 3 in the back yard.


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

They make all kinds of stuff for them S-10's, I had one a few years back with a 355 V8 in it, mini tubed. It was fun as hell just started costing me to much in fines so I got rid of it. lol


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Feb 28 2007, 02:26 AM~7370476
> *shit...........You don't think thats str8,  come over here and I'll show you all the ones I see.  More rust than paint,  You can fist the damn beds and cabs.  LOL.  They still sell for 1200-1700$ around here for a shitty one.
> I don't like S-dimes myself,  but I have had a couple.  Ended up giving them away just so I didn't have to see them anymore.
> 
> ...



LOL i didn't mean mine was not straight. i know what ya mean, i have seen nothing by 1994 and down looking like shit. i am proud of mine!


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

CLEAN ME! this one is sitting around for chrome to get replated. i am just in the mood, so i thought i would show this. it's going to look just like the real one shown here! gotta love it :biggrin:


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

i was playing around a bit tonight with the '59 Imperial my wife bought me today hehe! 
i wish it was closer to being built since it's hard to mock up like this. it's sitting on machined cadillac sombrero hubcaps with bullets wrapped in wide whites. i think with the proper paint job and stance this could be a sick ride!


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

how about a '68 Chrysler 300 as a low? hehe or maybe i could build a low, a custom and a pro tour? :biggrin: 



























i could piss a lot of collectors off, but i won't post everything at once lol


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

ha,ha sweet!! i say do it!! those would look sick as a low,low!!


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

I've seen a red 300 like that cruising around here, do it up!


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

i would like to build one up as a low for sure  

i gotta get my ass in gear and finish my '32 up and hope to hell i get my money made back in time for GSL. i used my money for the trip to put down on a house! we will be moving soon... i hate moving :angry:


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

i have the kit to do one like this, i love these man


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

by the way, most .......NOT ALL.....most the pictures i show were taken by me. i go to car shows all summer and soak it up. people love to have their cars spread around the internet, i am treated like a celeb! lol

i would love to build one like this too!


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

those are sweet old school lows!! we have a traditional build comin up in sept,oct!! do it then!!! what is the 2 door in the first pic??


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Mar 1 2007, 09:58 AM~7380585
> *those are sweet old school lows!! we have a traditional build comin up in sept,oct!! do it then!!! what is the 2 door in the first pic??
> *



the first one is a '61 Ford Galaxie
i could not find all the wheels, but i have all four with beauty rings to match and spider caps. :biggrin:


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

i don't want to become a post whore *hehe!* but i would like to post pics of real cars and models here. i am enjoying myself talking to you guys! i will post some more inspirations and unless i SAY i am going to build it....go ahead and rape the pics! lol it would tick me off though if someone built what i took pics of and plan to build myself BEFORE ME!


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

LOL Yeah that would piss one off.


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

HERE STEEL THIS ONE! YOU WILL NEVER SEE ME BUILD THIS KIND OF SHIT!


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

THAT FORD WOULD BE SWEET DONE!!!


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Mar 1 2007, 11:37 AM~7381062
> *THAT FORD WOULD BE SWEET DONE!!!
> *



HAY-ELL YES! :biggrin:


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

I like those rims but not on that car.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Mar 1 2007, 09:21 AM~7380441
> *how about a '68 Chrysler 300 as a low? hehe or maybe i could build a low, a custom and a pro tour?  :biggrin:
> 
> DONT BE A PUSSY ! SHOW IT ! LOL! </span>
> ...


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 1 2007, 04:23 PM~7383298
> *DONT   BE   A  PUSSY !    SHOW  IT !   LOL!
> 
> Hey   if  i  would    love  to  sang   1  of  those !  I   Got   65  fury   coming    soon  !   Its  resin   but    still  its  a   BOAT !   LOL!
> *



HEY! i will show you PUSSY! 













what i meant by pissing collectors off was me "building vintage mint kits" but if ya want me to post like a mofo to see what i got.....it could cost ya 10 bucks per ugly comment :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Ugly is all i know MEMEBER !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

1 on the right must be in a thong !


----------



## kiakirk007 (Jun 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Feb 27 2007, 03:15 PM~7365369
> *This is my old LTD after the wires and hydros were stripped!!! She used to bounce about as high as my shoulders even with that big ol 460 under the hood! (I was about 6'1 at the time) :biggrin:
> 
> This car was built and painted by two very good guys here in Canada (Jodie & Cory)
> ...


damm bro thats a sick car!!! got any more pics of it?? oh ya im doing up a 74 ltd 4dr!


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kiakirk007_@Mar 1 2007, 03:57 PM~7383491
> *damm bro thats a sick car!!! got any more pics of it?? oh ya im doing up a 74 ltd 4dr!
> *


I haven't got any more pics of it right now but I'm sure I can track down some from back in the day when it was rolling dro's and spokes!!!


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

thought i am not huge into this car, the theme is the reason i bought it. comes with guns, people and more neat stuff!


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

yes....unbuilt










:biggrin: 









ohhhhh yeah









:cheesy: 









 










ok i will take a break, don't want to hurt anyone :thumbsup:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

67 Galaxie is a great score ! Thats been on the HOLY GRAIL LIST sence i was young !


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 1 2007, 07:25 PM~7384478
> *67  Galaxie  is  a  great  score !  Thats  been  on the  HOLY  GRAIL LIST  sence  i  was  young  !
> *



yeah i got a deal on it. it's also number 3 

:biggrin: 

















both these sold on ebay , decided i didn't need 3 lol


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Mar 1 2007, 08:13 PM~7384897
> *yeah i got a deal on it. it's also number 3
> 
> :biggrin:
> ...



HELL ! I wish i was buyer ! What they go for ! 85.00 Plus ! They arent cheap last time i looked ! I would have loved the Blue 1 !


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 1 2007, 08:26 PM~7385030
> *HELL !    I  wish i  was  buyer !  What they  go  for  !  85.00 Plus  !  They  arent  cheap    last  time  i  looked  !  I  would  have  loved  the  Blue  1  !
> *




i think they sold for 69 and 72? i donno what your tastes are, but i have some rare ass shit..... there is some stuff i want bad though!


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Mar 1 2007, 10:32 AM~7381033
> *HERE STEEL THIS ONE! YOU WILL NEVER SEE ME BUILD THIS KIND OF SHIT!
> 
> 
> ...


id roll that, that isnt to donk'd out... looks just about right, only cuz it dont have a 10 ft lift... :biggrin:


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

here is a teaser Dave. this is my daughter opening the kit first time. everything is in the order it came out of the box in the photos.
OPENING A SEALED 67 GALAXIE ISSUED ONLY ONCE!


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

here is the '65 i sold. it was an original built up and i didn't want to tear it apart to build for myself hehe while i am at it....i will post more pics of stuff i don't have anymore , makes me sad


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

'63 Bonny









'67 Fairlane original build









'69 Impala









'73 Duster MOPAR MISSILE









'60 Chevy Fleetside LONG BED










MANY MORE......BUT NOT WORTH LOOKING AT


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Nice built-ups! That '69 Impala looks like it was just pulled out of some old mans barn.


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Mar 2 2007, 05:14 AM~7389020
> *Nice built-ups! That '69 Impala looks like it was just pulled out of some old mans barn.
> *



thanks, wish i still had that '69. i will get another though.....i have 2008 to bring more into my collection hehe


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

one model i want is a 1958 Ford Fairlane. does anyone have one? i know they are hard to get , obviously i have paid for some models before lol

if you don't know what it looks like ....


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

here is one resin i bought on purpose. it's a '55 Buick Roadmaster. i saw one race at the track couple years ago and i wanted to build it bad! though i will build a drag car out of it, imagine the BOMB you could build!










the roof on this car is wrong. the guy either made it or scrapped it from some other car.... i might try to copy it though cuz it looks good.


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

HELLO!


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

:0 Bitter beer face!!!!


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Mar 2 2007, 05:19 PM~7392131
> * :0 Bitter beer face!!!!
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Mar 2 2007, 03:14 PM~7392104
> *here is one resin i bought on purpose. it's a '55 Buick Roadmaster. i saw one race at the track couple years ago and i wanted to build it bad! though i will build a drag car out of it, imagine the BOMB you could build!
> 
> 
> ...



that roof looks like its from a 57 chev...


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Mar 2 2007, 11:12 PM~7394275
> *that roof looks like its from a 57 chev...
> *



yeah the model kinda does......but i meant the roof on the real car.....it's not right.  the rear window had been filled or something.....


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

see the difference?


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

I went to 20th Annual Spring Omaha Model Car Swapmeet today. Had a good time , bought some wheels and a kit, talked to several people i know from online and in person....good times!
PICTURES HERE


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Lots of great models at that show, thanks for sharing the pics!

I love that purple Rivi! :0


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

NEW ARRIVALS! both unbuilt


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

:0


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

I knew I should've went to that show. I had the chance but had thing to do around here and couldnt make it for the first date or yesterday. Looks like it was a pretty good show though. Thanks for sharing the pics Bob.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Mar 2 2007, 03:14 PM~7392104
> *here is one resin i bought on purpose. it's a '55 Buick Roadmaster. i saw one race at the track couple years ago and i wanted to build it bad! though i will build a drag car out of it, imagine the BOMB you could build!
> 
> 
> ...


hey bob if you find anymore of those let me know i need 1. this old man down the street want's me to build him 1.


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Mar 5 2007, 03:19 PM~7411379
> *I knew I should've went to that show. I had the chance but had thing to do around here and couldnt make it for the first date or yesterday. Looks like it was a pretty good show though.  Thanks for sharing the pics Bob.
> *



awe shit.....that sucks lol yeah you should have come! it was cool , but i tell ya what, i will post more fliers happening... i might be coming to the ones in your state this year!


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 5 2007, 03:27 PM~7411420
> *hey bob if you find anymore of those let me know i need 1. this old man down the street want's me to build him 1.
> *



hey bro! R&R vaccum craft makes it. i got it from my buddy Steve Kohler of Star Models. here is a link to all of R&R shit that is online.....ONLY place online to order and he is good for it.  
STAR MODELS 
just click on R&R to see what he carries.


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

1961 Buick Invicta Wagon just a mockup, this is plastic , not resin. i know the color is off, but it's clean!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

bob thats going to look good when you built it ! i did a custom 1 a few years back I try to get picks and share it ! 



ARE you going to make it to heartland in june !?


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 5 2007, 09:52 PM~7414100
> *bob    thats  going  to  look  good  when  you    built  it !  i  did  a  custom  1  a  few  years  back I  try  to  get  picks  and  share  it  !
> ARE  you  going  to  make  it  to  heartland  in  june !?
> *



thanks! well if nothing stands in my way.......HELL YES i will be there! if this '32 don't kill me first lol


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 I love that 61 buick wagon!!


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

Wow ...those wheels set it off

oneyed


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Love the wagon!


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Mar 5 2007, 07:37 PM~7413961
> *1961 Buick Invicta Wagon just a mockup, this is plastic , not resin. i know the color is off, but it's clean!
> 
> 
> ...



i just popped a boner... :happysad: 








































nahhh just messin witch ya, how much did this cost, i want on!!!!!


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Mar 6 2007, 02:58 AM~7417232
> *i just popped a boner... :happysad:
> nahhh just messin witch ya, how much did this cost, i want on!!!!!
> *


:ugh:


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Mar 6 2007, 01:59 AM~7417240
> *:ugh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 




but yes, do tell Bob.


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

Okay so there was a post about a boner and wanting on? Wish i would have missed this convo.


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

ok you sickos lol

the Buick was like $15? i can't remember i got it from a friend o' mine  

you can get one built up on ebay for about $15 or more...hard to say. unbuilt prolly go for about $50-$80?


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Mar 6 2007, 02:51 AM~7417332
> *ok you sickos lol
> 
> the Buick was like $15? i can't remember i got it from a friend o' mine
> ...


MIB on Ebay usually go for about $35. :biggrin:


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Mar 6 2007, 05:13 AM~7417388
> *MIB on Ebay usually go for about $35.  :biggrin:
> *



really? i never really looked for one, so i guess i was a bit off lol


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

actually here are some on ebay 

BUICK 1961 

ANOTHER ONE

watch and see how much they go for and they are piles of poop lol


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Mar 6 2007, 03:20 AM~7417408
> *actually here are some on ebay
> 
> BUICK 1961
> ...



thanks Bob, your the man! :biggrin:


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

one for the old school....... built about 8 or 9 years ago


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

two for the old school..... built about that long ago lol


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

oh ya....


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

'51 Bel Air done about 4 years ago. didn't have a very good camera and in 2005 when i took these pics, that camera was still not as good as the one i have now.


----------



## bluesonoma (Aug 9, 2004)

Sweet builds


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bluesonoma_@Mar 6 2007, 12:07 PM~7419001
> *Sweet builds
> *



thanks, i kinda miss those models. i am going to build another '62 rag top though, better than my first one for sure!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Mar 5 2007, 09:37 PM~7413961
> *1961 Buick Invicta Wagon just a mockup, this is plastic , not resin. i know the color is off, but it's clean!
> 
> 
> ...


Ok BOB ! 


here you go ! LOL! 










































This was a really bad glue bomb ! I had to use Falcon rancho windsheild and build my own bumpers But still is one of my best liked builts i have done ! 


CANT WAIT TO SEE YOU BUILD YOURS ! THANKS FOR LETTING ME SHARE !


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 6 2007, 02:20 PM~7420883
> *Ok   BOB !
> here  you   go  !   LOL!
> 
> ...


i swear, mini has built just about every model kit that is out there!!!!

lets see, you got any 55 nomads ?


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 6 2007, 04:20 PM~7420883
> *Ok  BOB !
> here  you  go  !  LOL!
> 
> ...


that is nice Dave! now ya got me thinking.......maybe i should open the hood on mine, use a different chassis hehe


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

nice rides homie :thumbsup:


----------



## lowvanman (Dec 22, 2004)

sweet rides guys i need to update my pics of my stuff


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

Did i hear someone wanting to see '55 Nomads? 

This was originally done for a friend who quit modeling recently. I shaved it, roll panned the rear and painted it. 
I have it in my possesion again and plan to build a modern pro tourer in the weeds.

























This one was done up on supremes back in 1999. the front bench was covered with a scratchmade seat cover and well, not the best of my builds but i liked it.


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

sweet i like um bob, that blue is kinda the color mine is, but its not polished yet so its not shiny....


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

Today's arrivals! both kits are unbuilt complete


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

I'll take those off your hands!!! :biggrin:


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Mar 7 2007, 06:08 PM~7430348
> *I'll take those off your hands!!! :biggrin:
> *


hehe i BET you would! :biggrin:


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

arrived today! Johan '78 Coupe De Ville


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

ooo i like that


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

i had a couple questions and comments about the Nomad. it's Nighthawk Black Pearl by Duplicolor. the color is hard to see in these pics, but this is the best i have right now. when i get to working on it again i will get some nice outside shots.


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Mar 8 2007, 02:00 PM~7437044
> *arrived today! Johan '78 Coupe De Ville
> 
> 
> ...


You have my address! :biggrin: :roflmao: 

just playin around. Are you gonna start workin on em soon?


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

:biggrin: yeah after May i will start on the box art models. i prolly finish one of those and then move onto a low low.


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

yes bob, you NEED to make a lowlow!


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Mar 8 2007, 09:20 PM~7439512
> *yes bob, you NEED to make a lowlow!
> *



yeah i do..... now i have a question.....what year is that new cadillac that was issued as a lowrider? was it by chance the same year as the Johan i just got?


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

no i think its newer


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Mar 9 2007, 08:22 PM~7446983
> *no i think its newer
> *



k well i wondered. i definately have caddy fever though, so that is what my next low will be! :biggrin:


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Mar 10 2007, 12:19 PM~7450675
> *k well i wondered. i definately have caddy fever though, so that is what my next low will be!  :biggrin:
> *



:0 :0 oh no... bob is brewing some ideas... :0 :0


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Mar 10 2007, 03:01 PM~7450875
> *:0  :0  oh no... bob is brewing some ideas...  :0  :0
> *



yeah it could be disaster! i tell one thing, it won't be high detailed....
the 32 i am working on right now is the first i have done so much on and shared with everyone. i have gotten a lot of nice comments and i appreciate them. the one thing i have noticed and i am NOT talking about anyone on this forum, is many guys will pick your work to death. i really am not talking about anyone here, it's more like on some of the yahoo groups.

thing that sort of ticks me off about it is, the people nitpicking my car for accuracy can't even put spark plug wires on in the right firing order let alone scratchbuild a 1/25 washer for a bolt , really irritating.

of course i will always add some detail, but not all out like this. i might just build one low fully licked, but that will be it.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

LOL! I know what your saying about pointing shit out but there stuff isnt correct ! Let alone when you head to a show they have judge thats there that HASNT BUILT A MODEL wants to roll your kit over and over to pick out the stuff thats not right but when you ask "show me what the right way They have nothing of their own to compare ! LOL! " 


The New caddy can be parted out to detail the promo ! BUT ! 

The only good parts that will work is the motor and chassie and drive train ! Everything else will need alot of work to be used !


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 10 2007, 03:38 PM~7451062
> *LOL!    I  know  what  your saying    about  pointing  shit  out  but  there  stuff  isnt  correct !    Let  alone  when  you  head  to a  show  they  have  judge  thats  there  that  HASNT  BUILT  A  MODEL  wants  to  roll  your  kit  over  and  over  to  pick  out the  stuff  thats    not  right    but    when you  ask  "show  me  what the  right  way    They  have  nothing  of  their own  to  compare !  LOL! "
> The New  caddy  can  be parted  out    to  detail  the  promo !  BUT  !
> 
> ...



i am glad you got my points lol , i have been critiqued by a couple of guys that can't take a pic of their own model within 3 feet to show detail and i can tell by their paint jobs, their detail can't be that great hehe UGH....

thanks for the info about the caddy, i might have to pick one of them up. then again, i was thinking about curbside on that one. :biggrin:


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

i was packing more stuff for the move and decided to mockup what this will be like when i get to it. of course the wheel backs need to be trimmed, wheels stick out too much.


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

just in today! very clean truck! there is a small chip in the rocker panel, but not hard to fix. its complete minus the stock tail lights which are just round reds. this is number two for me and now i don't need anymore :roflmao:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Mar 15 2007, 05:09 PM~7485419
> *just in today! very clean truck! there is a small chip in the rocker panel, but not hard to fix. its complete minus the stock tail lights which are just round reds.  this is number two for me and now i don't need anymore  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...




LOVE THAT TRUCK BOB ! 


I got this off ebay a few years back ! 











And after a few days in my hands it ended up like this ! 










I went with bullet tail lights on this ! I think i still got the red clear round ones ! I will look and if i got them put them with the wheels i am sending !


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 15 2007, 04:29 PM~7485566
> *LOVE  THAT  TRUCK  BOB !
> I  got this  off ebay  a  few  years  back !
> 
> ...


i love that look :0


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 15 2007, 05:29 PM~7485566
> *LOVE  THAT  TRUCK  BOB !
> I  got this  off ebay  a  few  years  back !
> 
> ...



that is sweet man! it's good to see someone build a pricey vintage kit the way they want!  

thanks for the offer on the tail lights! i could use them :biggrin: 

i have already played with mine lol this is how i want it to sit with the daisies! the following picture is my inspiration for this even though it is a different year. 

of course it needs stripped and the tonneau cover is gonna need secured down.


















actually come to think of it, my hood is missing the emblems. 











here is the other one, it's got some thick paint on it and needs new grille and bumpers.


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

here is another i mocked up before packing :biggrin: has the wrong damn grille, but i have one for it.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

I like that last one you posted!!! :0


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Mar 16 2007, 01:04 AM~7488646
> *here is another i mocked up before packing  :biggrin:  has the wrong damn grille, but i have one for it.
> 
> 
> ...


LOVE IT ! Boy you got a few thing hidden ! LOL!


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

with all these old built ups, i have a huge order for chrometech! lol 
this one needs a hood. 
it's packed or i would mock it up like i want it. it will be most likely pro street.
this is GMC JIMMY which has not been popped in awhile......the last resemblance was a chevy blazer by the model king.














i can hardley wait to get through GSL so i can work on these damn things! :around:


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Mar 16 2007, 01:30 AM~7488938
> *with all these old built ups, i have a huge order for chrometech! lol
> this one needs a hood.
> it's packed or i would mock it up like i want it. it will be most likely pro street.
> ...


I just seen a resin conversion kit on ebay for GMC, might hit them up for parts


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Mar 16 2007, 09:27 AM~7489607
> *I just seen a resin conversion kit on ebay for GMC, might hit them up for parts
> *



thanks! yah i know who sells it too. i usually stay away from resin, but i might just get me one conversion kit lol


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Mar 16 2007, 09:44 AM~7489668
> *thanks! yah i know who sells it too. i usually stay away from resin, but i might just get me one conversion kit lol
> *



Hey the hood from the AMT Pick will fit ! I once had the Monster truck version on this with a large hole in the hood and used the the truck hood it fit perfect ! I might have a loose 1 of those bob ! 


I look and it to the box of stuff i will be sending out !


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 16 2007, 12:09 PM~7490598
> *Hey  the  hood  from the  AMT    Pick  will    fit  !  I  once  had  the  Monster  truck  version  on this  with  a  large  hole  in the  hood  and  used  the  the  truck  hood  it  fit  perfect !  I  might  have  a  loose  1  of  those  bob  !
> I  look  and  it  to  the  box  of  stuff    i  will  be  sending  out !
> *



:biggrin: dang you are hooking me up! thanks for the help Dave!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Mar 16 2007, 01:30 AM~7488938
> *with all these old built ups, i have a huge order for chrometech! lol
> this one needs a hood.
> it's packed or i would mock it up like i want it. it will be most likely pro street.
> ...



thats badass right there!! I think you got a flat in the back tho. :biggrin:


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

OMACON March 17th Council Bluffs , Iowa IPMS Fort Crook
I decided to go to this show even though I knew most of it was military. No offense , but you probably know I don't build anything but autos. I did however take a ton of pictures for all you military guys. There was some really insane detail work!
There was two classes of autos in which I entered both. I got 1st with my 1932 For Phaeton, 2nd with my 1925 Ford T Bucket (both in same class) and then 3rd with my 1962 Chevy Bel Air. I have to be honest, I was shocked since these guys are so anal (IPMS) about accuracy and craftsmanship. I watched them with little flashlights and magnifying glasses as they looked them over. So with that said, I feel honored. 
Here are some of the cars that i competed with, nice too!  































































here are the models i took


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

congrats bob!!!!


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Congrats Bob! 

Thanks for sharing the pics!


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

Congrats bob, i really like the car that took 1st place! Glad to see your rat placed too!


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

thanks guys! i will be going to the World of Wheels show in a bit. i will come back later today with a shit load of pictures hehe!


----------



## mannyclub (Aug 10, 2006)

cool mn! congrats on the wins. lota cool pics too. ttyl
manny


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

congrats


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Mar 18 2007, 07:57 AM~7500211
> *congrats
> *


x2


----------



## vinman2 (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Mar 18 2007, 09:57 AM~7500211
> *congrats
> *


x3, very nice builds


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

hey thanks for the congrats guys! 

This was a heck of a show! Over 310 cars plus bikes and motorcycles and much more! I changed the megapixels on my camera to 2.1 from 5.1 so I could get more pics. I took 408 photos and hope you all enjoy them! Some of the pics came a little fuzzy, but I was constantly hurrying to get a shot before someone else walked in front.

O'reilly's Auto Parts World of Wheels Qwest Center Omaha, Ne


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

CONGRATS HOMIE!


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Mar 18 2007, 09:43 PM~7503100
> *CONGRATS HOMIE!
> *



thank you :biggrin:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

congrats on your awards


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Mar 19 2007, 07:57 AM~7505318
> *congrats on your awards
> *



 thank you!


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

just in today! this is just a mockup. two older issue 70 Impalas. this one is molded in white with dated bumpers and seperate reverse lenses. the other one molded in light blue has no dates and molded in lenses. this is the basics for what i will do to this one. i will paint the white walls in the tires of course hehe! this will be stripped and painted different color as well.


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

YET another one today! this one has me beside myself........what the heck do you do with a 4dr post? i wish it was a two door! 
it was a pigmobile originally, but i don't build bacon rods. 
i think this should be low with black steel wheels for a gangster ride....not sure yet.


----------



## 1badassMALIBU (Sep 28, 2006)

it has some good potential! 
make it a 2 door!


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

i thought i would say flock it today!


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

ooo, i need the connection on those!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Oh flock bob, you got alot of flocking!


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

hehe yeah, i did have every color Ken's made , but sold some. i bought them on ebay as a lot for $45 few years ago.


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

YO!....BOB!!.....BRO!!!!!! THAT CAR IS LOOKING GOOD!!!!!.....KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK BRUDDAH!


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Mar 25 2007, 12:05 PM~7547273
> *YO!....BOB!!.....BRO!!!!!! THAT CAR IS LOOKING GOOD!!!!!.....KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK BRUDDAH!
> *



what car ? :0


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

ConGrats Bob

oneyed


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Mar 25 2007, 11:05 AM~7547273
> *YO!....BOB!!.....BRO!!!!!! THAT CAR IS LOOKING GOOD!!!!!.....KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK BRUDDAH!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: What car???? lmfao!


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

since i will not be going to GSL i can relax a little and work on some stuff i have been really looking forward to! i am going to build lots of vintage box art models through the year and i am starting with a '67 Fairlane that was only released one year......1967! 

i am going to be using this built car for the DESPERATO yes i know they mispelled it on the box! lol this car is super clean and would be considered minty if they didn't cut the rear wheel openings out. the build calls for open wheels in the rear but i have to repair them before i prime. here is what it looked like lastnight before it got stripped.











this is the kit it's from and the box art i will build.......










i will post up when i get it in primer and wheel openings fixed.


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

ok first off, this car is a built up from back in the day some kid cut out the rear wheel openings rather crappy like. (i didn't expect anything else) 
the kit came with "flares" that you mount on the inside of the body when you cut the wheel wells open for drag slicks. the point is to put them on and putty around them to make them look "flared". i have put the plastic flares in and primed the body. all i need to do is putty them up and i can shoot paint! 

i have not done anything to the rest yet.


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

working on the flares and i should have them done by tomorrow it's not much work. as soon as they are all smoothed and all that jazz, i will paint it's main color.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

SWEET ! 427 with stacks out of the hood and some Tuscan Ford decals ! Paint the car RED , WHite , and Blue !


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 29 2007, 03:00 AM~7574929
> *SWEET !    427    with  stacks  out  of  the  hood  and    some  Tuscan  Ford  decals !    Paint  the    car  RED , WHite  , and  Blue !
> *


 :biggrin: this is what i am doing to it.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Nice Bob! :cheesy:


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Mar 29 2007, 03:55 AM~7575021
> *Nice Bob!   :cheesy:
> *



thanks man! hey i am relaxed and having some fun with this build! it's not detailed or anything, just paint, decals, bmf and that is about it! this is probably my favorite box art out of all i have seen. it's a privelage for me to have one to rebuild 

i have another two more too hehe! i had four and sold one on ebay. the other one i am going to fix the wheel openings to be stock and build a muscle car or street machine, not sure? another one was so rough all i could save was the side panels of the car and it's gonna be mated to a '66 body so i can save the "amt" '67. the real car it would not make a difference other than trunk trim,bumpers and some interior changes.


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

just in today! all unbuilt kits :biggrin: by the way, both Johans were FREE!


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Dang Bob, you're coming across some killer kits. Love the '69 Fleetside. :cheesy:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

DAM THAT 69'S THE SHIT!


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Mar 30 2007, 04:54 PM~7586434
> *Dang Bob, you're coming across some killer kits.    Love the '69 Fleetside.  :cheesy:
> *


MARINATE Posted Today, 04:55 PM 
DAM THAT 69'S THE SHIT! 



thanks guys! yeah it's a killer pick up! the camper top has to get used, so i donno what i am going to do with it yet. i just hate to see that top go to waste.


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

this arrived today from a good freind of mine :biggrin: 

CHECK HERE


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Apr 4 2007, 03:49 PM~7618358
> *this arrived today from a good freind of mine  :biggrin:
> 
> CHECK HERE
> *


Very cool Bob!


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

as of April 1st our club has started to work on a new contest. the contest is for 1950's through 1960's custom cruisers. this is a fun build and i have not really done anything but mockup lol 

1964 Mercury Marauder


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Apr 4 2007, 10:36 PM~7621481
> *as of April 1st our club has started to work on a new contest. the contest is for 1950's through 1960's custom cruisers. this is a fun build and i have not really done anything but mockup lol
> 
> 1964 Mercury Marauder
> ...


:0 i like that. looks pretty nice


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Damn it Bob, I've been lookin for one of them '69 Chevy trucks for a long time! Where you find it at?

Wanna trade? :biggrin:


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Apr 5 2007, 02:29 AM~7622246
> *Damn it Bob, I've been lookin for one of them '69 Chevy trucks for a long time! Where you find it at?
> 
> Wanna trade?  :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: i bought it from a guy who got it from his friend.....if i traded it , it would have to be something really enticing hehe! i paid $75 :0


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

some progress on my Fairlane. i got the paint thrown down and start shooting the stripes and ran out of the black lol. i will get some more tomorrow and finish them so i can decal and clear. if you want to know what i am doing please read back several posts hehe...


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

damn that front wheel is badass!! 

JK Bob, damn nice work, love the paint and the 2 tone


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

damn nice paint job bob, love it!!!!


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Apr 7 2007, 12:25 AM~7635551
> *damn that front wheel is badass!!
> 
> JK Bob,  damn nice work,  love the paint and the 2 tone
> *



LOL!! shitttttt you know! i be reppin! kiddin..... but thanks guys! i hope to have the rest of the black on and decals on tomorrow....


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

this is not exactly a project.....or is it? :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Apr 7 2007, 03:51 AM~7636397
> *this is not exactly a project.....or is it?  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



DANG ! i seen that shit in this months Scale auto !


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

fuck man, Walmart sells them little testors bottle paints if you need some. I don't know how you build with only a SMALL SELECTION! :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Apr 7 2007, 04:02 AM~7636415
> *fuck man,  Walmart sells them little testors bottle paints if you need some.  I don't know how you build with only a SMALL SELECTION!  :biggrin:
> *



Its photo chopped i tell you ! LOL!


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Apr 7 2007, 04:02 AM~7636415
> *fuck man,  Walmart sells them little testors bottle paints if you need some.  I don't know how you build with only a SMALL SELECTION!  :biggrin:
> *



lol yaya! i wish i had something to put the rest in , ahh well.... :biggrin:


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 7 2007, 03:59 AM~7636410
> *DANG !  i  seen that  shit  in  this  months  Scale  auto  !
> *



yep that is where this one was born from the article. my friend is making them if anyone is interested?


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Been thinking about doing something to my desk ! I like this idea ! 

I could build myself 1 and drill it to hold my gel gens ! LOL!


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 7 2007, 01:14 PM~7637951
> *Been  thinking  about    doing  something  to  my  desk  !  I  like  this  idea !
> 
> I  could  build  myself  1  and  drill  it  to  hold  my  gel  gens  !  LOL!
> *




lol yeah i can imagine all the pens you have! this one is just sitting on a card table right now. when i get moved i will take pics of it on my desk. i am totally switching up furniture in order to make use of this thing, but i think it will be well worth it. the plan is to spend less time on the internet and more time building and family time. 
right now the desk i sit at for internet is very comfortable and my model desk is not comfortable. 
i am going to switch to make modeling more comfortable lol


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Apr 7 2007, 11:42 AM~7638078
> *lol yeah i can imagine all the pens you have! this one is just sitting on a card table right now. when i get moved i will take pics of it on my desk. i am totally switching up furniture in order to make use of this thing, but i think it will be well worth it. the plan is to spend less time on the internet and more time building and family time.
> right now the desk i sit at for internet is very comfortable and my model desk is not comfortable.
> i am going to switch to
> ...



YES, comfortable area = comfortable work LOL


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Apr 7 2007, 02:51 AM~7636397
> *this is not exactly a project.....or is it?  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


looks cool, r the lil holes on the top for the brushes


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

yeah for brushes or knives or whatever you can fit. mainly for brushes though since it's a paint rack. do what ya want :biggrin:


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

gettin there! the box art is just a drawing so i can't be perfect on this and the decals don't fit the car like the box art shows either....i still am having fun with it though!


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Hell yeah Bob, that looks good so far!!


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Apr 7 2007, 11:55 PM~7641542
> *Hell yeah Bob, that looks good so far!!
> *



thanks bro! i had someone ask why i didn't paint the top of the car blue like it should be and i had to take another pic to prove that i did! :biggrin:


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

dammit bob, your inspiring me to build a box stock car LOL


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Nice work Bob! :0


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Apr 8 2007, 01:04 AM~7641820
> *dammit bob, your inspiring me to build a box stock car LOL
> *



cool John! hopefully you will find something you like to build.


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Apr 8 2007, 01:18 AM~7641861
> *Nice work Bob!  :0
> *



thanks man!


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

WHAT NEXT?

I will finish my '67 desperato *knock on wood* before I move. When I get moved I will then finish my '32 roadster street rod and bring out another box art model to build. This is another one of my favorites!


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

just another model......

:biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Apr 9 2007, 10:26 AM~7649794
> *just another model......
> 
> :biggrin:
> ...


DAMN THAT IMPALA IS BAD. I LIKE THE WHEELS :biggrin:


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

got this back today from my friend Mj Hundahl. i sold it to him about 3 years ago. this was built by my friend who was killed in a car accident at age 20 back in 2001. i don't know why i sold it in the first place, but it's back and i will keep it. RIP Jesse Anthony.


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

DAMN THATS NICE :biggrin:


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big_Vato23_@Apr 9 2007, 01:37 PM~7650301
> *DAMN THATS NICE :biggrin:
> *



i think he would say "right on!"  that is how he talked, i guess that is where i say it too.


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Apr 9 2007, 12:24 PM~7650611
> *i think he would say "right on!"    that is how he talked, i guess that is where i say it too.
> *


:thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

damn, i was just thinking about buidling that car for boxart LOL


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Apr 9 2007, 06:48 PM~7652584
> *damn, i was just thinking about buidling that car for boxart LOL
> *



you still can! that one i have does not have the decals on it *WINK*


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Apr 9 2007, 10:26 AM~7649794
> *just another model......
> 
> :biggrin:
> *



sweet!!!


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

got this all cleared now. it's NOT polished out so wait for the next round when you see my reflection lol


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Apr 8 2007, 01:04 AM~7641820
> *dammit bob, your inspiring me to build a box stock car LOL
> *



John, since you were thinking of buildin' the '67 i thought i would show you one that i will be building this year :biggrin:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

sssssaaaaaaaaawwwwwwwwwwweeeeeeeeeeettttttttt!!!


----------



## TwistedDreamz87 (Jan 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Apr 9 2007, 12:32 PM~7650263
> *got this back today from my friend Mj Hundahl. i sold it to him about 3 years ago. this was built by my friend who was killed in a car accident at age 20 back in 2001. i don't know why i sold it in the first place, but it's back and i will keep it. RIP Jesse Anthony.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

if you like to see vintage box art models , i will be doing a lot of them. in fact i might be driving people nuts just showing them here since they are not lows :0 but i don't intend to do that. i more than anything like to educate, inspire and see what i can do as far as all aspects of car modeling. :biggrin: 


want more pics? i could show more stuff i have to work on?


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

double post


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

ok i don't care if you want to see more! :0 

i will post them any ways LOL
:biggrin: 


there is no other way i would build this kit (other than my kustom in progress) love this box art!


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

up late playin games again lol
mockin up again, rear tire is white plastic, shot with dark gray primer on the tread which was sanded to give he marks and round it nicer. the sides are shot with flat black. i will be rubbing the lettering off so they will be white. don't look much different, but got the wheels workin here


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

DAMN THAT LOOKS GOOD :biggrin:


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big_Vato23_@Apr 11 2007, 09:34 AM~7665617
> *DAMN THAT LOOKS GOOD :biggrin:
> *



thank you :biggrin: i hope to shit i can stay awake tonight long enough to polish and foil


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

how many inches is it?


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Apr 11 2007, 09:56 PM~7671106
> *how many inches is it?
> 
> *


THAT WHAT SHE SAID ! :biggrin:


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)




----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

now thats polished! looks great!


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 11 2007, 09:58 PM~7671134
> *THAT  WHAT  SHE  SAID  ! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Apr 11 2007, 10:00 PM~7671154
> *now thats polished! looks great!
> *



ty bro! if it was not for the high edges i would have gotten more of the small areas. didn't want to rub through and have to start over, i would go nuts ! :0


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

thas clean as hell bob!


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Apr 11 2007, 10:29 PM~7671471
> *thas clean as hell bob!
> *



thank you John! this is a shit quality photo, but i am tired of trying to move the little lamp around hehe!


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

more inspiration for me! or you?


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

that last one!!! :0


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Apr 12 2007, 05:19 PM~7677065
> *that last one!!!  :0
> *



yeah? as if that was not enough.......


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

i am just lovin' this '57 with them bullet caps


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Apr 12 2007, 07:31 PM~7679018
> *i am just lovin' this '57 with them bullet caps
> 
> 
> ...


TOO CLEAN


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

it's 3:35 am , eating cheecharones and donno what the hell i am doing up! i got some work done on my 67 fairlane but no photos to show yet. running into small probs since this is a restoration project, some parts were missing like the air horns for the carbs. i have to bmf the tail light bezels since they are totally missing the original chrome. the rest is down hill. i have to bmf the trim and polish the windows out so they are scratch free. i am trying to finish by the 14th for the Hobby Town contest. :uh:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Apr 12 2007, 08:26 PM~7678984
> *yeah? as if that was not enough.......
> 
> 
> ...


i love them old school slammed trucks :worship: :worship:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

that truck is the SHIT!!!! :0 :0 :0 

so is that 57!


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Apr 13 2007, 03:49 AM~7681562
> *that truck is the SHIT!!!!  :0  :0  :0
> 
> so is that 57!
> *



yeah they all are in my book hehe! i didn't take those pics, but i will put some up that i did.


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Apr 13 2007, 03:07 AM~7681583
> *yeah they all are in my book hehe! i didn't take those pics, but i will put some up that i did.
> 
> 
> *


 :0 waiting.................. :biggrin:


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

just some starters :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

:0


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

i have taken many thousands of pictures and i will take more! lol ..... i got to all the car shows i can get to that i know of all summer


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

and of course this sexy ass '67 Caddy i will build one similar when i get the model to build :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

That '67 Caddy is killer!!


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

now that caddy is shiny as hell.. that is a perfect reflection like a mirror :0


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Apr 13 2007, 02:28 AM~7681622
> *That '67 Caddy is killer!!
> *



yes, I love that pic of the 67!


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

yeah guys them flames could not be seen unless the light hit it just right. the WHOLE car, even around all the chrome trim was just as smooth and i am serious cuz i fuckin looked! LOL


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

remember this is just a box art model.....no special detail went into this. this is a restoration that was really trashed out. i sanded the glass out to get rid of glue and scratches and polished it back to clear. Man this car was great to finally get what I wanted out of it, but it is missing parts and cannot be finished completely. The air horns for the carbs are gone and I had to use some valve covers from a newer kit. I was really going to try and have it all bare metal foiled and take it to the Hobby Town show tomorrow, but it's going with me exactly like you see it. I will foil it some other day, for now it's DONE.......
I hope ya all enjoy! If anyone has one of these and willing to part with it let me know. I have another one that is missing even more parts lol


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

looks damn good Bob. you gonna black wash the grille?


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Apr 14 2007, 04:34 AM~7688451
> *looks damn good Bob.  you gonna black wash the grille?
> *


X2


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

just needs a lil drastic plastics logo on there with the other


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

that is a very clean box art build bob!


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

thanks guys! yeah i will wash the grille and wheels when i get time. i will also foil the trim , but i wanted to get it off my bench and it was starting to piss me off! LOL


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

i just called Hobby Town to confirm hours and guess what? there is no damn show today!!!! i stayed up all night trying to finish this thing and didn't even foil it LOL.....shit shit shit shit!!!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

looks like you got plenty of time to wash it now. :biggrin: 

That sucks, stay up all night to complete and no show. :angry:


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Apr 14 2007, 11:05 AM~7689037
> *looks like you got plenty of time to wash it now.  :biggrin:
> 
> That sucks,  stay up all night to complete and no show.  :angry:
> *


.


:roflmao: yeah i guess i do! ahh well.... 
this will be shelved for awhile. i have to get my '32 ford done for the Toledo show! :biggrin:


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

when i get moved, im gonna set up some better lighting that this.....but hell i just wanted to take some pics today :biggrin: 

1966 & 1967 Ford Fairlane's 













just wait until i photoshop the shit out of this pic!!!!


----------



## TwistedDreamz87 (Jan 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Apr 13 2007, 03:26 AM~7681619
> *and of course this sexy ass '67 Caddy i will build one similar when i get the model to build  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


aka new avi


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

want to elaborate more on that?


----------



## TwistedDreamz87 (Jan 22, 2007)

the car is my new avitar


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowriderKid56_@Apr 14 2007, 04:42 PM~7690334
> *the car is my new avitar
> *




:roflmao: :buttkick: duh .....nevermind , that is cool! tell em' Bobber sent ya!


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

this look familiar? :biggrin: 


ebay auction


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

now what are you going to do with no hood? :cheesy:


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Apr 15 2007, 03:39 AM~7693569
> *  now what are you going to do with no hood?  :cheesy:
> *



LOL! Ed is selling them hoods which i used on the car. i have the original clear glass hood but didn't want to paint it. Drag City Casting used my original hood to cast the one they sell, so he is using my model as an example in his auction and on his site. :biggrin: 
when i first saw it on ebay, i thought WHAT THE UFGH! i thought someone was selling my model falsley LOL


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

LOL Yeah that would be a surprize. Looks killer btw Bob.


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Apr 15 2007, 03:50 PM~7695906
> *LOL Yeah that would be a surprize. Looks killer btw Bob.
> *



thank you bro! :biggrin: 




i was gonna post this in a sec any how...... here is a car that a member is building. this has to be the coolest NASCAR i have seen lol, im not a fan so cut the mullet jokes :roflmao: 









car being built by Greg Sexton


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

i decided what to do with my '68 Fury 4dr cop car lastnight. i own a group on yahoo that is for the safe trading of modelers on them groups. the group is called "The Model Pigs" which used to be called the Model Cops. the home page has a pic of a model and a pig! any who, im gonna build that cop car into a "Model Pigs" cop car! i will get decals made and hey man, no car of mine is gonna roll on stock hubcaps! this is gonna have Keystones lol


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Apr 15 2007, 04:53 PM~7695925
> *thank you bro!  :biggrin:
> i was gonna post this in a sec any how...... here is a car that a member is building. this has to be the coolest NASCAR i have seen lol, im not a fan so cut the mullet jokes  :roflmao:
> 
> ...


number 69 builder greg SEXton :roflmao:


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

LOL glad ya caught that hehe :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Cool lookin' Nascar. Hell yeah I wanna see the cop car done up!!


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Apr 15 2007, 05:15 PM~7696337
> *Cool lookin' Nascar.    Hell yeah I wanna see the cop car done up!!
> *



oh i have some good little slogans to put on it too! the plates will read "OINK-ER" and some other stuff which will be shown when the time comes :biggrin:


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

ever heard of people seeing ghosts in photos? look at this shit! my wife's middle finger is freakin haunted!



















:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Thats messed up lol


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

here i sit broken hearted, spent my dime ...... oh sorry wrong place for this....

i am going to go INSANE not being able to work on anything for the next 3-4 weeks. we are moving on the 26th into our new house and every time we move it takes lots of time to settle back down before i can even look at a model. this is life though.... 
i am going to work on my '32 roadster to get it done when i get back up. the side project has got to be something easy so i don't get burnt out. here is what i am going to start working on after i move. this is a complete original kit.....minus the phone booth which i let my friend keep.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Apr 17 2007, 09:25 AM~7710985
> *here i sit broken hearted, spent my dime ...... oh sorry wrong place for this....
> 
> i am going to go INSANE not being able to work on anything for the next 3-4 weeks. we are moving on the 26th into our new house and every time we move it takes lots of time to settle back down before i can even look at a model.  this is life though....
> ...


this is a place for model builder's and it a model. so it belong's. :biggrin: 
that's a nice kit to build bob. is it like the little red wagon.?


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Apr 17 2007, 11:33 AM~7711046
> *this is a place for model builder's and it a model. so it belong's. :biggrin:
> that's a nice kit to build bob. is it like the little red wagon.?
> *



thanks bro! i was just kiddin about that paid my dime thing lol... 

yeah this is just like the little red wagon kit accept "maybe" a few parts and the extras for the phone company stuff. this could be built as a phone repair truck too. :biggrin:


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

here are some options and two links below with instructions, box art and decals to see the differences in the two kits....




















IMC Touch Tone Terror

IMC Little Red Wagon


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Sweet!! Now see if they had that box art and the options and were to bring it back out I'd buy a few of those.


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Apr 17 2007, 05:22 PM~7713520
> *Sweet!!  Now see if they had that box art and the options and were to bring it back out I'd buy a few of those.
> *



that's the spirit! hell yeah the old box art and options RULED over this "stuff" sold today.


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

I like that kit, if it was re-released i'd build it too!


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Apr 17 2007, 06:25 PM~7713954
> *I like that kit, if it was re-released i'd build it too!
> *



yeah it's a good kit man


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

i picked up a 61 annual box just to put on the shelf....


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by candymancaddy_@Apr 17 2007, 08:04 PM~7714577
> *i picked up a 61 annual box just to put on the shelf....
> *



is that what yours looks like?


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

diggin' through some pics and ran across this mockup. gonna finish it someday. 

















aluminum sheet, not foil.


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

damn, i love those oldies, so many goodies they threw in there.


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

little somethin' messin around. i didn't design this or make them, but i ordered them to be made when i saw them. shitty rim yes.. i know.


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

I took these pics in my garage, i couldn't help myself lol!! 
This is my new work bench and new paint rack! The rack is 4feet wide and 10 inches deep, so you can see the size of the desk ;D I picked up the desk today, brand new for FREE! The paint rack can be obtained from Jason Kreuger , a Gold member , close friend and lives close to me.....trust him you can  $55 plus shipping and they hold 111 bottles of paint!


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Apr 19 2007, 07:56 PM~7731895
> *I took these pics in my garage, i couldn't help myself lol!!
> This is my new work bench and new paint rack! The rack is 4feet wide and 10 inches deep, so you can see the size of the desk  ;D  I picked up the desk today, brand new for FREE! The paint rack can be obtained from Jason Kreuger , a Gold member , close friend and lives close to me.....trust him you can   $55 plus shipping and they hold 111 bottles of paint!
> 
> ...



how much IS shiping on these tho ? cuz i want one, but i dont want ta pay just as much shipping as the cost LOL


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

is it tamiya friendly


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Apr 19 2007, 10:27 PM~7732186
> *is it tamiya friendly
> *



it is Testors and Model Masters friendly.......Tamiya won't fit BUT if you specify the fact you want Tamiya holes, he will do it


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Apr 19 2007, 10:15 PM~7732073
> *how much IS shiping on these tho ? cuz i want one, but i dont want ta pay just as much shipping as the cost LOL
> *



John i guess that would depend on your zip code? Mine was shipped free LOL....hate me , go ahead hate me..... :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

you got a nice working set up bob ! i need to get me 1 of them and have it fit inside the the shelf area on the desk !


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Apr 19 2007, 08:36 PM~7732269
> *John i guess that would depend on your zip code? Mine was shipped free LOL....hate me , go ahead hate me.....  :biggrin:
> *



I HATE YOU :angry:






























































nahhhhhhh, just kidding.... but damn, hed have to send this UPS or fedex, and that would take 4 eva!!!!


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

hehe ! John, Fed Ex is fast as hell dude! UPS prolly 5 days. this thing ain't that heavy


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

ain't this thing sick??!!!!!!!! i want a '59 Buick Hardtop.....anyone have one?


----------



## Txfleetwood82 (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Apr 22 2007, 02:14 AM~7745989
> *ain't this thing sick??!!!!!!!! i want a '59 Buick Hardtop.....anyone have one?
> 
> 
> ...


HELLA CLEAN.... AN OL GUY UP THE STREET HAD AN OL SKOO BUICK LIKE THAT... AND 2 DOOR 63.... HE ALSO HAD A PRETTY SOLID 78 EL-DAWG...... MOVED BOUT A WEEK AGO.... THAT BUICK WOULD'VE BEEN A PRETTY GOOD PROJECT.... TOO BAD HE MOVED


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Apr 17 2007, 09:56 AM~7711232
> *here are some options and two links below with instructions, box art and decals  to see the differences in the two kits....
> 
> 
> ...


heheh, ding-a-ling


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Apr 22 2007, 04:01 AM~7746039
> *heheh, ding-a-ling
> *



IT'S THE DING-DING MAN!!!!! :0


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

hey it's my thread right? lol
i had to rebuild my forum so here is the new link for all the homies that were on the old one :biggrin: 

DPMCC FORUMS NEW AND IMPROVED


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Apr 23 2007, 01:06 AM~7751899
> *hey it's my thread right? lol
> i had to rebuild my forum so here is the new link for all the homies that were on the old one  :biggrin:
> 
> ...





TTT :biggrin:


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

i finally got a '67 Vette builder to replicate the box art from this kit. this is actually the correct issue that came with this box, but i don't own a box. picture shown is a cheap mockup. i will need to get in my parts and find the right tires. 


















here is the superbird. this thing has a VERY nice and well done addition of a vinyl top! i am going to build it stock when i get to it.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Apr 24 2007, 02:14 PM~7762948
> *i finally got a '67 Vette builder to replicate the box art from this kit. this is actually the correct issue that came with this box, but i don't own a box. picture shown is a cheap mockup. i will need to get in my parts and find the right tires.
> 
> 
> ...



BOB I DON'T WANT TO SEE THIS SHIT ! 


I WANT TO SEE YOU ALL MOVED AND BACK TO BUILDING ! YOU KEEP POSTING UP WHAT YOUR GOING TO DO ! NOW JUST GET OFF YOUR ASS AND MOVE ALREADY SO WE CAN SEE THESE PROJECTS ALL FINISH UP ! GOD ! I MEAN COME ON ALREADY DON'T YOU MISS BUILDING ! LOL ! :biggrin:


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 24 2007, 02:25 PM~7763038
> *BOB  I  DON'T  WANT  TO  SEE  THIS  SHIT !
> I WANT  TO  SEE  YOU  ALL  MOVED  AND  BACK  TO  BUILDING  !    YOU  KEEP  POSTING  UP  WHAT  YOUR  GOING  TO  DO !  NOW  JUST  GET  OFF  YOUR  ASS  AND  MOVE  ALREADY  SO  WE  CAN  SEE  THESE  PROJECTS  ALL  FINISH  UP !  GOD !  I  MEAN    COME  ON  ALREADY    DON'T  YOU  MISS  BUILDING  !  LOL !  :biggrin:
> *




LOL GEEZUZ ! well i just wanted to share. i am bored and freaking can't wait to get back to building so YES FUCKING YES I MISS BUILDING!!!! :guns: 
besides i usually take pics of everything i get (usually) and thought i would share..... FEEL THE LOVE BABY!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

LOL ! WELL I TOLD YOU THAT YOU CAN SHARE ANYTIME YOU WANTED ! AND WITH THAT BEING SAID SHARE THE WHITE 300 ! LOL ! :biggrin:


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 24 2007, 02:56 PM~7763304
> *LOL !    WELL I  TOLD  YOU  THAT  YOU  CAN  SHARE  ANYTIME  YOU  WANTED !    AND  WITH    THAT  BEING  SAID    SHARE    THE    WHITE  300 !  LOL ! :biggrin:
> *


.

:roflmao: :buttkick:


----------



## SOLO1 (Jul 13, 2006)

make that super bird into joe dirts.LOL


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOLO1_@Apr 24 2007, 05:08 PM~7764334
> *make that super bird into joe dirts.LOL
> *



LOL wasn't that a Daytona? here is one my friend built....









built by Brandon Robb


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

MADE YA LOOK :twak:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

:roflmao: HE FORGOT TO ADD THE CHAIN STEERING WHEEL :biggrin:


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big_Vato23_@Apr 24 2007, 10:27 PM~7766888
> *:roflmao: HE FORGOT TO ADD THE CHAIN STEERING WHEEL :biggrin:
> *



that's right i forgot he had one lol


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

got this today! unbuilt kit ;D gotta love ugly, cuz ugly is cool LOL















love to share and share to love :wave:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Apr 26 2007, 03:09 PM~7779364
> *got this today! unbuilt kit  ;D gotta love ugly, cuz ugly is cool LOL
> 
> 
> ...



GREAT KIT ! 1 DRAW BACK IS THE INTERIOR TUB! OPEN IT UP AND YOU'LL SEE WHAT I MEAN! LOL ! :biggrin:


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

yeah i know, one peice blows lol but hey i will figure something out when the time comes :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Apr 26 2007, 03:11 PM~7779382
> *yeah i know, one peice blows lol but hey i will figure something out when the time comes  :biggrin:
> *



BUILD IT WITH THE NEW HEMI FROM THE SRT WAGON ! lol! WITH THE hemi STRIP DOWN THE SIDE LIKE ON THE 70 CUDAS ! :biggrin:


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 26 2007, 03:19 PM~7779435
> *BUILD IT  WITH THE  NEW  HEMI  FROM THE  SRT  WAGON  !  lol!  WITH  THE  hemi STRIP  DOWN THE  SIDE  LIKE  ON  THE  70  CUDAS !  :biggrin:
> *



hehe! i doubt i will go that route. i have two of these though and one will be old school cruiser and the other might just be a low


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

I'M BACK! :biggrin: all moved into new home, lots'a shit to do though


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@May 2 2007, 03:27 PM~7820285
> *I'M BACK!  :biggrin:  all moved into new home, lots'a shit to do though
> *


COOL DEAL  ! I HELP YOU OUT BY TAKING 1 OF THOSE 300'S OFF YOUR BENCH FOR YOU ! :biggrin:


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 2 2007, 04:41 PM~7820935
> *COOL  DEAL  !  I  HELP  YOU  OUT  BY  TAKING  1  OF  THOSE  300'S  OFF  YOUR  BENCH  FOR  YOU !  :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: that is not impossible......but i will keep the better of the two


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

im still alive ! broke in the new house today. first pic is my brother in law SLASH best friend, the other pic is his wife in back ground, father in law on couch, other brother in law on bench and his girlfriend. (wife's head in chair lol) 
YEAH YEAH GO BUILD SOMETHING LOL.......i am sittin here with piles of shit around me and no place to put my kits until i pick some shelves up this week. i will get some building done VERY soon.  

we still have a shit load of stuff to put away and now we have to buy a new entertainment center, but most likely going to buy a big screen instead.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

whats the matter with that entertainment center???? LOL.
Looks like a nice pad. I love the hardwood floors. I close on mine the 1st of june. The 1st thing I'm gonna do is rip the carpet up and check out the hardwood. Hope it doesn't look too bad. Hopefully just some sanding and sealing.


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@May 4 2007, 02:10 AM~7832236
> *whats the matter with that entertainment center????  LOL.
> Looks like a nice pad.  I love the hardwood floors.  I close on mine the 1st of june.  The 1st thing I'm gonna do is rip the carpet up and check out the hardwood.  Hope it doesn't look too bad. Hopefully just some sanding and sealing.
> *




lol thanks! the floors are new i think. there is sheet under them which i can see in the ceiling of the basement. usually if they were original old floors you would see cross treads running underneath. i looked around and it appears that at one time there was carpet from the tiny holes around the edges of the wall. they did a nice job finishing them because it's hard to tell. good luck on your close bro, i am sure it will be good.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

yup, these are the OG real hardwood floors. :0 
Lets see more of it. Got a basement or buildroom atleast?


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@May 4 2007, 02:21 AM~7832273
> *yup,  these are the OG real hardwood floors.  :0
> Lets see more of it.  Got a basement or buildroom atleast?
> *



i have one side of basement almost done up. needs curtains and another tv stand or something. still lots to do


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

THATS A NICE CORNER ! YOU THINK THAT WOULD BE THE SPOT FOR THE BENCH ! YOUR RIGHT NEXT TO THE WINDOWS ! YOU NEED SOMETHING PAINTED REAL QUICK OPEN THE WINDOW UP AND GIVE A COAT OF PAINT ! LOL !


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 4 2007, 02:32 AM~7832303
> *THATS  A  NICE  CORNER  !  YOU  THINK THAT  WOULD  BE  THE  SPOT    FOR  THE    BENCH  !  YOUR  RIGHT  NEXT  TO  THE  WINDOWS !    YOU  NEED  SOMETHING  PAINTED  REAL  QUICK  OPEN THE  WINDOW  UP  AND  GIVE  A  COAT  OF  PAINT !  LOL !
> *



:biggrin: would be nice ! i am on the other side though where the floor has no carpet. there is a window here too, but it's higher. i am trying to figure out what to do with a paint booth set up.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Very nice Bob. I hate moving and stuff. :angry:


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@May 4 2007, 02:59 AM~7832380
> *Very nice Bob.    I hate moving and stuff.  :angry:
> *



thanks and i hate moving too :machinegun: :machinegun: :guns: :guns:


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

I am still unpacking and trying to organize my room here. Today I got some "Coke" crates and they fit the same amount of rattle cans as it does bottles of Coke! (minus one). Here is a picture to show all my rattle cans in the crates. I don't have bazillion like some of you hehe! If you stack them up like this, I would suggest having all the caps on them.


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

I am still not completely unpacked, but this should do. I just took pics of the cleanest it will be for awhile hehe! For those that didn't know, this is in my new house we just moved into. I have to get used to the way it's set up, but I will learn. 

HEY! THIS MEANS I WILL BE BUILDING NOW! :biggrin:


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@May 7 2007, 05:57 PM~7853075
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I'll go ahead and take those semi truck models off your hands! Heck! I'll even pay shipping! :biggrin:  :biggrin: 

Nice set up, you have alot of room...where's the paint area?


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

i bet you WOULD burb! lol yeah good amount of room for sure. the spot i was going to put a paint booth turned out to be a bad spot. i am not sure what i am going to do at this point, but i will get painting done no matter what


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@May 7 2007, 06:56 PM~7853481
> *i bet you WOULD burb! lol yeah good amount of room for sure. the spot i was going to put a paint booth turned out to be a bad spot. i am not sure what i am going to do at this point, but i will get painting done no matter what
> *


Darn, dont you mean will! lol ! I got too many projects at hand right now. When are you starting on building? 
Nice house too!


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@May 7 2007, 08:15 PM~7853677
> *Darn, dont you mean will! lol ! I got too many projects at hand right now. When are you starting on building?
> Nice house too!
> *



hehe thanks man! well hopefully tomorrow i will be able to get my 32 back out and work on it. i want to finish it and get it out of my hair.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

nice build area Bob!! :cheesy:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@May 8 2007, 12:21 AM~7856368
> *nice build area Bob!!  :cheesy:
> *


X2!


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

thanks guys! i am gonna show some progress tonight if it kills me


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

what? :0 the mailman kicks ass! what can i say?


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@May 10 2007, 02:07 AM~7872929
> *what?  :0  the mailman kicks ass! what can i say?
> 
> 
> ...



i want some info on them lakepipes ! :biggrin: 


I am doing a deal with pokey and there is a 64 caddy i would like to make a leadsled out of ! those pipes will be killer !


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 10 2007, 05:24 AM~7873404
> *i  want  some  info  on them  lakepipes ! :biggrin:
> I  am  doing  a  deal  with  pokey    and  there  is  a  64  caddy    i  would  like  to  make  a  leadsled  out  of  !  those  pipes  will  be  killer  !
> *



ahhhh you recognize those from Model Cars hehe.... i will find out for you tonight.


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

This is an unbuilt vintage kit that would most likely be on a collector's shelf.....but i don't collect , so watch this thing get built! IMC Touch Tone Terror wheelstander and will be built like the box art. i have already started remove the flash and will have in primer tonight!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@May 10 2007, 12:44 PM~7875287
> *This is an unbuilt vintage kit that would most likely be on a collector's shelf.....but i don't collect , so watch this thing get built! IMC Touch Tone Terror wheelstander and will be built like the box art. i have already started remove the flash and will have in primer tonight!
> 
> 
> ...



BOB PUT THAT SHIT BACK ON THE SHELF BUILD 1 KIT AT A TIME ! FROM START TO FINISH ! 


YOUR DAMN ROOM IS A MESS ! FOCUS ! </span>



I got it taped to the shelf LOL !


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@May 10 2007, 01:07 AM~7872929
> *what?  :0  the mailman kicks ass! what can i say?
> 
> 
> ...



show off !!



















LOL J/K


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@May 10 2007, 01:14 PM~7875488
> *show off !!
> LOL  J/K
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 10 2007, 01:06 PM~7875433
> *BOB  PUT THAT  SHIT    BACK  ON THE  SHELF  BUILD    1  KIT  AT  A  TIME  !    FROM  START  TO  FINISH !
> YOUR  DAMN  ROOM    IS  A  MESS !    FOCUS  ! </span>
> I got  it  taped  to  the  shelf    LOL !
> *



OH HELL! it's too late! LOL...... don't worry , i have the '32 out on the bench too. i said a few posts back that when i get moved i was going to build this as a side project so i don't get burnt out. :biggrin: paint will be laid tonight!


----------



## radicalplastic09 (Jun 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@May 10 2007, 02:06 PM~7875925
> *OH HELL! it's too late! LOL...... don't worry , i have the '32 out on the bench too. i said a few posts back that when i get moved i was going to build this as a side project so i don't get burnt out.  :biggrin:  paint will be laid tonight!
> 
> 
> ...


you dont paint your doors and body at the same time or what?


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by radicalplastic09_@May 10 2007, 02:07 PM~7875941
> *you dont paint your doors and body at the same time or what?
> *



does it matter when you are priming?


----------



## radicalplastic09 (Jun 29, 2006)

true its just that i usually get that all done at once i just thought it was different i figured their was a special reason. im always trying to learn.


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by radicalplastic09_@May 10 2007, 03:08 PM~7876372
> *true its just that i usually get that all done at once i just thought it was different i figured their was a special reason. im always trying to learn.
> *



:biggrin: no prob. truth be known, i hardley ever prime everythiung at the same time.....but the paint job is a different story


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

all is painted but i didn't want to move the parts around so here is the body. i will have it all decaled the next time you see it.


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

i forgot to post this procedure. if you look at the box art, the vent windows are gone and so are the posts. i removed them before painting of course lol.... NOTE: the intstructions say to remove the center windsheild post for the TTT version, but on the box art it shows still intact... so i will leave it there since i am copying the box art.


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

the decal process is a bit longer than i expected. the "lacey" looking decal is seperate from the "touch tone terror" name so they are layered. i hope to have the rest of the decals on tonight and clear coated!


----------



## hawkeye1777 (Apr 30, 2007)

Nice!


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hawkeye1777_@May 11 2007, 08:53 PM~7885785
> *Nice!
> *



thank you! i am enjoying this because when is the last time anyone saw a vintage built model that looked like the box? :biggrin:


----------



## Chubby (May 11, 2007)

Nice


----------



## hawkeye1777 (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@May 11 2007, 07:02 PM~7885831
> *thank you! i am enjoying this because when is the last time anyone saw a vintage built model that looked like the box?  :biggrin:
> *


true...........can't wait to see it built.....


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

comin along! more decals done than this, just need to clear and start on engine and stuff.....


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Lookin' good Bob. Is it White or Gray?


----------



## vinman2 (Jul 27, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Thats funny right there,,,,, very nice build.....


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@May 12 2007, 12:35 AM~7887144
> *Lookin' good Bob.  Is it White or Gray?
> *



thanks! it's white as white can get! i am done decaling and it's cleared. i will not polish since the whole deal came out so nice (good enough to look deep and pretty smooth)


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vinman2_@May 12 2007, 01:32 AM~7887463
> *
> 
> 
> ...



LOL yeah funny stuff :biggrin:


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

wonder what would happen if i posted a lowrider project?


----------



## hawkeye1777 (Apr 30, 2007)

Nice so far, man


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@May 12 2007, 12:40 PM~7889602
> *
> 
> wonder what would happen if i posted a lowrider project?
> *



jee, i wonder....













































prolly get yelled at and bashed and fucked with... cuz this isnt a lowrider forum is it? :biggrin:


----------



## hawkeye1777 (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@May 12 2007, 07:45 PM~7891270
> *jee, i wonder....
> prolly get yelled at and bashed and fucked with... cuz this isnt a  lowrider forum is it? :biggrin:
> *


lol...damn straight, we'd all get *REAL* mad if he did that....lol


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

LOL well i should build a low next "on the side"


----------



## hawkeye1777 (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@May 12 2007, 08:47 PM~7891600
> *LOL well i should build a low next "on the side"
> *


Ok, but you know the consequences............don't get mad when we when we cuss you out for posting that shit.....lol


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hawkeye1777_@May 12 2007, 10:49 PM~7891614
> *Ok, but you know the consequences............don't get mad when we when we cuss you out for posting that shit.....lol
> *



:biggrin: i will be ready for the shit to fly! it will be a simple one cuz i am saving some projects for the air brush when i learn to use it. patterns etc... 
i think i will finish my 1:1 replica


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@May 12 2007, 09:52 PM~7891883
> *:biggrin:  i will be ready for the shit to fly! it will be a simple one cuz i am saving some projects for the air brush when i learn to use it. patterns etc...
> i think i will finish my 1:1 replica
> 
> ...


Nice!!


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@May 13 2007, 09:16 AM~7892887
> *Nice!!
> *



thanks, i actually took it out lastnight and was going to prep it for paint. i find the rear window is not correct, the interior tub is not correct , nor does it fit. i am going to have to bash this thing "resin kit" with the plastic one to make it all work better. first thing is mine had a white top. i will have to put the trim around the rear of deck area before painting. maybe i will get some done tonight. if t was not for that little bit, i would have it painted.


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

With all this talk of not being able to prime a red body without it bleeding through (on the yahoo group drastic plastics mcc) , I could not help but to pull out my 1972 Roadrunner that was molded in red! I did no funny photo tricks, this thing has absolutely NO bleeding through anywhere, not in the door lines or on high edges! I used Dupli Color "sandable" gray hot rod primer. I didn't seal it or anything. It was sanded previously with 12,000 by the old owner. The only places any red shows is under the body in the headliner area and undersides of body that won't be seen. I was not going to start this project for awhile, and may not finish it right way. It's going to be plum crazy purple and I don't mind that it's the wrong year for the color! Lol...


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@May 14 2007, 11:39 PM~7905779
> *With all this talk of not being able to prime a red body without it bleeding through (on the yahoo group drastic plastics mcc) , I could not help but to pull out my 1972 Roadrunner that was molded in red! I did no funny photo tricks, this thing has absolutely NO bleeding through anywhere, not in the door lines or on high edges! I used Dupli Color "sandable" gray hot rod primer. I didn't seal it or anything. It was sanded previously with 12,000 by the old owner. The only places any red shows is under the body in the headliner area and undersides of body that won't be seen. I was not going to start this project for awhile, and may not finish it right way. It's going to be plum crazy purple and I don't mind that it's the wrong year for the color! Lol...
> 
> 
> ...


* nice work on the dodge, just keep building what u like!!!!!!!!!

gil *


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

shit looks nice Bob!!


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

thanks guys! this might sit a little while. i need to finish the TTT and get some work done on my '32.
i just cant seem to stay on one thing, the main thing is i am having fun and staying out of the "bored zone"


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

some nice builds and project there bro. good work :thumbsup:


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@May 15 2007, 01:06 PM~7908450
> *some nice builds and project there bro. good work :thumbsup:
> *



thank you


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

this fell on my desk today...thought i should show it again lol.. this is getting crazy.....i have a 61 galaxie that i am dared to start working on....so guess the phuk what???? i am going to start on it tonight!


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

i really like that...but! no more projects bob! Finished models only!!! :biggrin:


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

looks like i will actually finish a project this month LOL.. 
i didn't build this car, it's a friend of mine's Bud Lefevre. it was sent to me to hand deliver to it's new owner nearby where i live. it arrived with several parts off from shipping. i will just be repairing everything back to good and taking to the owner. the car is a replica of a real drag car drive by Randal Klien in Lincoln, Nebraska. he has a 57 chevy drag car too and when i take this to him, i will be taking many many photos! 
this is what i have to deal with , i will post good pics when it's done.










here is the real car..... and let me tell you....his replica is fucking bad ass and right on!

actually click this link , it will take you to my site where the whole write up is done. 
THE BUILD UP


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

Bud's good people, he helped me along when I first got on the internet.


----------



## hawkeye1777 (Apr 30, 2007)

damn...thats pretty nice............................. :thumbsup:


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

got everything back on accept the front wheels and front bumper. eyes hurt now so i am taking a break lol


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

This car is nice!! Looks alot better with most of the parts on it. lol


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@May 20 2007, 12:53 AM~7939471
> *This car is nice!!  Looks alot better with most of the parts on it. lol
> *



yeah he did a nice job!


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

That Nomad looks KILLER!!!!


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

ok back to another project i have going for a contest. i am building only as a display since it's my contest in the first place   
1964 Mercury Marauder building it as old school cruiser! yes i primed it with the skirts on.......and i don't friggen care! :roflmao:


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

I got the paint laid down, but some little a-hole gnat insect landed on my hood, so I get to sand that and paint it again. Here is what the color looks like....


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Look's good Bob, what color is that?


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@May 20 2007, 05:39 PM~7942058
> *Look's good Bob, what color is that?
> *



thanks! Dupli Color "medium quasar"


----------



## hawkeye1777 (Apr 30, 2007)

lookin good, homie....that'll be nice when it's done


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hawkeye1777_@May 20 2007, 06:18 PM~7942239
> *lookin good, homie....that'll be nice when it's done
> *



thanks guys!

Since that bug landed on my hood, I had to sand it down and prime again so I decided to do the same to my body and knock some of the rough finish down that Dupli Color has always given me. I color sanded twice and final coat laid down really nice! I almost don't need to clear coat, but I will since I have decals to put on.....show ya later hehe..
When you see this pic, keep in mind the roof is going to be white so it's not painted just has overspray on it. There will be another white area to be continued.... 
What really jabbed my heart was the fact that the injection marks on the trunk lid and the mold line below the C pilar still shows up! I sanded and worked those areas and could not feel or see them. Yet they show up! ARGH! LOL


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Very nice Bob! That nomad got me droolin!


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@May 20 2007, 11:42 PM~7944793
> *Very nice Bob!  That nomad got me droolin!
> *



thanks! i have been getting a lot of compliments on the nomad, but i didn't build it lol.....i am just repairing it. it has me thinking of building one too, they are nicer than i thought.


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

more white coming soon! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

Looking good Bob. 
Is it going to be layed out on the ground?


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@May 21 2007, 01:29 PM~7947901
> *Looking good Bob.
> Is it going to be layed out on the ground?
> *



thank you! it's going to be laid down as much as i can get it :biggrin: at least so it's still driveable lol


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@May 21 2007, 11:31 AM~7947908
> *thank you! it's going to be laid down as much as i can get it  :biggrin:  at least so it's still driveable lol
> *


That's going to look good when done bro. :thumbsup: 
Im trying to get some work done on a few of mine right now too. We got to start knocking them car's out.


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@May 21 2007, 01:35 PM~7947930
> *That's going to look good when done bro.  :thumbsup:
> Im trying to get some work done on a few of mine right now too.  We got to start knocking them car's out.
> *



thanks bro! yeah i am really trying to get something finished, but am also trying not to get burnt out. i will at least get this car completely painted, decaled, cleared and polished before stopping. i have to get back on my touch tone terror to finish it, which should not take but maybe a week. then the most important thing is to finish my 32 roadster before October. :uh:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@May 21 2007, 11:38 AM~7947955
> *thanks bro! yeah i am really trying to get something finished, but am also trying not to get burnt out. i will at least get this car completely painted, decaled, cleared and polished before stopping. i have to get back on my touch tone terror to finish it, which should not take but maybe a week. then the most important thing is to finish my 32 roadster before October.  :uh:
> *


I hear you bro. I just been mastering a few car's so other homie's can have these ride's, and now i need to catch up on some personal build's and stop messing around and get back to my personal shit.


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@May 21 2007, 02:05 PM~7948187
> *I hear you bro. I just been mastering a few car's so other homie's can have these ride's, and now i need to catch up on some personal build's and stop messing around and get back to my personal shit.
> *



i heard that! i stopped doing work for others like a year ago. i was spending more time building or painting for someone else lol.... now i am working on a repair job that is not mine, but it's all good since it's not much effort.


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

got the pin stripes on!
beleive it or not, these decals came from the Revell "Black Widow" '32 Ford hot rod kit. these are reproduction, but the original kit with these decals came out in the 1960's.


----------



## 1badassMALIBU (Sep 28, 2006)

looks good, cant wait to see it on sum white walls layin low.


----------



## hawkeye1777 (Apr 30, 2007)

thats nice....


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

keepin it ol school. :cheesy:


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

thanks guys  

i will get it clear coated probably tomorrow so i can polish it up. once it is foiled i will be switching back to my touch tone terror truck to try and finish it up. and i will get the damn 32 done too LOL


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

I like it!! :cheesy:


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@May 22 2007, 11:07 AM~7955064
> *I like it!!    :cheesy:
> *



thanks! this is the last time this will be seen for a little while i got as far as i wanted to so i can get back to work on my other stuff. i think i will stick with these wheels, but not sure yet. it needs polished yet and foiled too.....


----------



## radicalplastic09 (Jun 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@May 22 2007, 10:30 PM~7959477
> *thanks! this is the last time this will be seen for a little while i got as far as i wanted to so i can get back to work on my other stuff. i think i will stick with these wheels, but not sure yet. it needs polished yet and foiled too.....
> 
> 
> ...


cragars. :thumbsup:


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by radicalplastic09_@May 22 2007, 10:34 PM~7959512
> *cragars. :thumbsup:
> *



nah! remember this is not an old school lowrider...it's an old school cruiser


----------



## radicalplastic09 (Jun 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@May 22 2007, 10:56 PM~7959689
> *nah! remember this is not an old school lowrider...it's an old school cruiser
> *


yeah i got ya.


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@May 22 2007, 08:56 PM~7959689
> *nah! remember this is not an old school lowrider...it's an old school cruiser
> *


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@May 22 2007, 08:56 PM~7959689
> *nah! remember this is not an old school lowrider...it's an old school cruiser
> *


those look undersized. How about some standard offset Supremes or Astros or Radirs?


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@May 23 2007, 05:39 PM~7965122
> *those look undersized.  How about some standard offset Supremes or Astros or Radirs?
> *



have photos of those? i dont think these look too small, but i am willing to look at options.


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@May 23 2007, 06:06 PM~7965270
> *have photos of those? i dont think these look too small, but i am willing to look at options.
> *



:0


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@May 23 2007, 04:06 PM~7965270
> *have photos of those? i dont think these look too small, but i am willing to look at options.
> *


supremes








Radirs


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

i like those Radirs


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

DONT THE 76 CAPRICE TRAILER WHEELS LOOK LIKE THEM RADIRS??????


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 24 2007, 09:06 PM~7974183
> *DONT  THE  76  CAPRICE  TRAILER  WHEELS  LOOK  LIKE  THEM  RADIRS??????
> *


yup yup thats why i bought 2 caprices


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

thanks! those are nice, i knew what supremes look like lol... the radirs however i have seen a couple diff ones and didn't know which ones you meant. those are nice man , but i don't think anyone was rollin' them back in 1960? 

i am trying to keep this as period as possible even though they might have not had this shade of blue?


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@May 24 2007, 11:01 PM~7975078
> *thanks! those are nice, i knew what supremes look like lol... the radirs however i have seen a couple diff ones and didn't know which ones you meant. those are nice man , but i don't think anyone was rollin' them back in 1960?
> 
> i am trying to keep this as period as possible even though they might have not had this shade of blue?
> *


Looks like they were, perfect answer to your question in here, check out Rocky's post

http://www.jalopyjournal.com/forum/showthr...tory#post865112


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@May 25 2007, 01:03 PM~7977550
> *Looks like they were, perfect answer to your question in here, check out Rocky's post
> 
> http://www.jalopyjournal.com/forum/showthr...tory#post865112
> *



cool, thanks! even though you know it's not the "norm" to see radirs on these lol.....i am just keepin it steel wheels and caps :biggrin: thanks for the link though bro!


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

does anyone have pics of a 1960 Chevy Fleetside pickups? i need photos of "custom painted" ones. i am looking for inspiration.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

what kinda theme are you lookin for?


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@May 28 2007, 07:38 PM~7994772
> *what kinda theme are you lookin for?
> *



i donno, but i just changed my mind LOL 


i started to chop the top and nothing went wrong, but i am not in the mood to make it look pretty lol thanks though bro!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

I chopped the top on one of my 60's. Eaziest one I have ever done. I used the extra top they give you for the roof and fabbed it on the pillers.  Cut the bottom of the windsheld down and your good to go.


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@May 28 2007, 08:11 PM~7994989
> *I chopped the top on one of my 60's.  Eaziest one I have ever done.  I used the extra top they give you for the roof and fabbed it on the pillers.    Cut the bottom of the windsheld down and your good to go.
> *



never thought of that! i would still have to do a little work on that though.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@May 28 2007, 06:57 PM~7995300
> *never thought of that! i would still have to do a little work on that though.
> *


not much.  

I think this one is a 66? But same cabs and shit.


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

cools beans! thanks for the idea, i think i will do that!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@May 29 2007, 12:38 AM~7997904
> *cools beans! thanks for the idea, i think i will do that!
> *



:0 :0 breaking out the old shit.  I liked it. It was eazy to do and didn't take long at all.


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@May 29 2007, 04:22 AM~7998141
> *:0  :0  breaking out the old shit.      I liked it.  It was eazy to do and didn't take long at all.
> *



hell yeah bruh! that was bitchen! lol ....damn i am old!


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

i am always trying to improve my photo skills. i used the same box i made but this time i put a double flourescent bulbed lamp directly above and man the pics look much better!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

hell yea bro!! your box looks good. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:thumbsup: man that really did brighten up your photo

i dunno if they were rollin cragars in the 60s but ...... i love them on anything :biggrin:


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

calling all minidreams......calling all minidreams.....

68 or bust? let know , remember it needs a front bumper/grille from modelhaus. :biggrin:


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

this was done almost two years ago, but i re-polished it and got better photos. i am trying to maybe work on it? hehe!


----------



## hawkeye1777 (Apr 30, 2007)

i love it!


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Looks damn good Bob!! :cheesy:


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

THANKS GUYS!
:biggrin:


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

here it is with hood and tail gate and wheels i will use.


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Thats just fockin' beautiful Bob!! Where did you get those wheels at I like em?


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@May 31 2007, 03:23 AM~8013325
> *Thats just fockin' beautiful Bob!!    Where did you get those wheels at I like em?
> *



thank you! the wheels are from the revell "california wheels" '66 Chevelle kit.


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@May 31 2007, 02:17 AM~8013398
> *thank you! the wheels are from the revell "california wheels" '67 Chevelle kit.
> *


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@May 30 2007, 08:05 PM~8010662
> *calling all minidreams......calling all minidreams.....
> 
> 68 or bust? let know , remember it needs a front bumper/grille from modelhaus.  :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@May 31 2007, 06:22 PM~8017702
> *:biggrin:
> *



hello ! you have reach MINIDREAMS ! Sorry i missed you called ! WHEN YOUR A BUIlder sometimes your away from the net for a few hours ! If you would get off the net and build once in awhile you would know the feeling ! Please try back later ! 









































































LOL! WHATS UP BOB ! Sent you pm brother ! :biggrin:


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

i do build anus! LOL....kiddin, i got the PM......replied ya know


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 31 2007, 06:31 PM~8017731
> *
> hello !  you  have    reach  MINIDREAMS  !    Sorry  i  missed  you    called !    WHEN  YOUR  A  BUIlder  sometimes  your  away  from  the  net    for  a  few  hours  !  If    you  would  get  off  the  net  and  build  once in awhile  you  would  know  the  feeling  !  Please  try  back  later  !
> LOL!    WHATS  UP  BOB !    Sent  you  pm  brother  !  :biggrin:
> *



pics are loading! here is the link to them......

68 300C


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 :0 DAMN BOB!!!! That fuckers badass! :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@May 31 2007, 02:48 AM~8013266
> *here it is with hood and tail gate and wheels i will use.
> 
> 
> ...





you mean this Low? :biggrin: thank you! hey speaking of this , i am putting a 409 with a paxton blower in it. i am not sure what color to do interior yet? IDEAS anyone?


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

tan, with color keyed panels!! :thumbsup:


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Jun 1 2007, 07:18 AM~8021313
> *tan, with color keyed panels!!  :thumbsup:
> *



i was thinking tan, but not sure about keyed panels?


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

damnit nevermind lol


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Jun 1 2007, 12:51 AM~8021030
> *you mean this Low?  :biggrin:  thank you! hey speaking of this , i am putting a 409 with a paxton blower in it. i am not sure what color to do interior yet? IDEAS anyone?
> *


HELL YES I WAS TALKING ABOUT THAT!!! :0 :0 well I guess damn near anything you build is badass.


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jun 2 2007, 02:46 AM~8027346
> *HELL YES I WAS TALKING ABOUT THAT!!!  :0  :0  well I guess damn near anything you build is badass.
> *



thanks brother!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Jun 2 2007, 02:02 AM~8027468
> *thanks brother!
> *



just keep doing what your doing.  Man I love that paint on that nomad. I can't quit looking at it. :0 :0 :0


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jun 2 2007, 04:17 AM~8027487
> *just keep doing what your doing.      Man I love that paint on that nomad.  I can't quit looking at it.  :0  :0  :0
> *



thanks bro  

i decided to go with gray interior :biggrin: 

i just wish i could get motivated to do some foil work or something. me hurting for money and hustling is just wearing me the phuk out!


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

:machinegun: it's raining cats and dogs here! wait til tomorrow when it's hot and them damn things are bloated in the sun! 

can't paint so that sucks..... i think i will get to work on the engine.


----------



## 1badassMALIBU (Sep 28, 2006)

those wheels look perfect on it, are you going w/ a drk gray int?


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1badassMALIBU_@Jun 2 2007, 02:45 PM~8028782
> *those wheels look perfect on it, are you going w/ a drk gray int?
> *



thanks, i was going to go with light gray. the dark gray would be too dark. the body already looks black unless light hits it. i was thinking of putting some modern buckets in it and keeping it a modern pro touring wagon.


----------



## 1badassMALIBU (Sep 28, 2006)

sounds like a good idea ( the new buckets )


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jun 2 2007, 04:17 AM~8027487
> *just keep doing what your doing.        Man I love that paint on that nomad.  I can't quit looking at it.   :0  :0  :0
> *



quit staring at my rear! :


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

here is another project that won't be started for awhile. it's a '68 Galaxie, not the '69 which has been issued again. this was only one year on the shelves. 
the body has a lot of scratches in it so i am going to shave it and smooth it all out.

a "famous" painter said he would hook up what i want to have done, so this is the car! i have never tried what Minidreams does with his pens and i love the way it looks, so this is my excuse to build this car. stay tuned for updates....
Dave, if you want....feel free to post the progress for it on this thread. i will get it in the mail soon.


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Jun 3 2007, 08:53 PM~8035859
> *here is another project that won't be started for awhile. it's a '68 Galaxie, not the '69 which has been issued again. this was only one year on the shelves.
> the body has a lot of scratches in it so i am going to shave it and smooth it all out.
> 
> ...



oh shit, david is goign to paint the car for you?

so it will be a mcbdpmcc build :biggrin:


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Jun 3 2007, 11:07 PM~8035988
> *oh shit, david is goign to paint the car for you?
> 
> so it will be a mcbdpmcc build :biggrin:
> *



hmm well i never thought of it that way? sounds ok to me though  

i am in process right now of wet sanding and removing scripts. this thing will be clean when i get through.


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

spent a couple hours tonight shaving scripts and some of the chrome. i think i will leave the trim around the wheel openings and the rocker trim. amongst the removal of scripts this thing has some deep scratches from before i got it. i will get them fixed though and this thing is gonna be smooth!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

do your thang bob!


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

Lowrider?


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Jun 4 2007, 09:29 AM~8037602
> *Lowrider?
> *



more like custom/low


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

THAT'S GOING TO BE A NICE BUILD BOB. A NICE CUSTOM WILL BE COOL, CAN'T WAIT TO SEE THIS ONE DONE.


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 4 2007, 12:21 PM~8038509
> *THAT'S GOING TO BE A NICE BUILD BOB.  A NICE CUSTOM WILL BE COOL, CAN'T WAIT TO SEE THIS ONE DONE.
> *



thanks bro! right now i am working on making a grille. the '57 grille/emblem bar is being shortened to fit for a custom look. it will slip right into the cutsom insert opening.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Jun 4 2007, 11:31 AM~8038975
> *thanks bro! right now i am working on making a grille. the '57 grille/emblem bar is being shortened to fit for a custom look. it will slip right into the cutsom insert opening.
> 
> 
> ...


BILLET OR MESH?


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 4 2007, 01:32 PM~8038987
> *BILLET OR MESH?
> *



i am using the stock one from the 57. here is what i am doing. see the '55 which shows how short it will be to fit.
:biggrin: 
i guess i changed the subject sorry lol.... the '68 Galaxie will have the stock bumpers and grille.


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

first off, i have never seen either of these grilles on a real '55 chevy! i was just looking for pics for ideas and came across these. as you can see in my earlier posts i was thinking of doing what was done on this Nomad .......and on the 2dr i was thinking about using that grille too!!! why do these damn 1:1 guys have to beat me to the punch on my good ideas????? lol

ok so here it is...... i want to know what you think looks better??? repsond with a vote ok?

#1


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Bob, I like both grilles. But I think it all may come down to what the over all look of the cars going to be. You know what I mean. You showed 2 different grilles in 2 totally different cars with 2 totally different styles. 

IMO wait until the very last minute to add that grille.


----------



## 1badassMALIBU (Sep 28, 2006)

the coupe!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! right click save!


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jun 5 2007, 01:39 AM~8043650
> *Bob,  I like both grilles.  But I think it all may come down to what the over all look of the cars going to be.  You know what I mean.  You showed 2 different grilles in 2 totally different cars with 2 totally different styles.
> 
> IMO wait until the very last minute to add that grille.
> *



well you have a point, but i am just wondering with only the front clip in mind, what grille do you like? don't let this sway anyone's votes.........but i like the grille in the 1st pic the best. i have a plastic one that needs to be shortened up too! :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

#1  


#2 would look better if it was chrome or silver. 

since you got them 57 parts, do you have the custom tube one?? I think the fairlane 500's and maybe the 58 inpalas come with them too. Try that? :0


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jun 5 2007, 01:46 AM~8043675
> *#1
> #2 would look better if it was chrome or silver.
> 
> ...



thanks! i checked the 57 fairlane, nothing i wanted to use.....
i checked the 57 chevy and it has the #2 grille
i checked the 58 and it has the chrome bars.

i am thinking now i might just cut the 58 custom grille to fit. i should work pretty good. i will update what i do....


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Jun 5 2007, 12:01 AM~8043718
> *thanks! i checked the 57 fairlane, nothing i wanted to use.....
> i checked the 57 chevy and it has the #2 grille
> i checked the 58 and it has the chrome bars.
> ...



that 57 you sold me has 2-3 different grills, but all the custom tube grilles are about all the same. 

I was just throwing different options out there for ya.


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jun 5 2007, 02:04 AM~8043722
> *that 57 you sold me has 2-3 different grills,  but all the custom tube grilles are about all the same.
> 
> I was just throwing different options out there for ya.
> *



i sold you a 57 chevy? oh.....oh yeah the revell one! i dont have one, i have the amt lol
thanks for the ideas though


----------



## vinman2 (Jul 27, 2005)

Just got this pic out of the dpmcc yearbook,,,,lol.


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vinman2_@Jun 5 2007, 02:28 AM~8043774
> *Just got this pic out of the dpmcc yearbook,,,,lol.
> 
> 
> ...



i forgot about that car. i guess i know how it looks now lol...
well i am still not sure what i will do. i just tried cutting one from aluminum mesch and it was too hard to keep the shape and make it fit the way it should. next step is to try the billet bars and see if i can make them fit lol


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

i sold my soul today.....looks like even MORE kits i will be selling!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

that grille work????


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jun 6 2007, 01:09 AM~8050671
> *that grille work????
> *



well i tried cutting one from mesch and it failed.......

i have not tried to cut the one from 58 impala yet, but i will and im sure it will work. i will update soon! :biggrin: 


right now i am trying to get my guts up to list a bunch more kits.....i just hope i don't waste time lol......

i list kits at what i pay for them. i used to keep the money order receipt inside each kit, but i use paypal now lol....
i just hope if i list all the kits i have to list, that they actually sell in a couple days.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Jun 5 2007, 11:28 PM~8050762
> *well i tried cutting one from mesch and it failed.......
> 
> i have not tried to cut the one from 58 impala yet, but i will and im sure it will work. i will update soon!  :biggrin:
> ...



post them up. :biggrin: :biggrin: Or pm me.  :cheesy:


----------



## Tip Slow (May 4, 2007)

thay brown one is fresh


----------



## vinman2 (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jun 6 2007, 01:29 AM~8050765
> *post them up.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  Or pm me.    :cheesy:
> *


x2 Got some stuff on ebay sold and have the itch to buy some stuff,,,lol


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

ok guys......i will stick some stuff in my FOR SALE THREAD :biggrin:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Jun 5 2007, 07:49 PM~8048405
> *i sold my body today.....looks like even MORE kits i will be selling!
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Jun 6 2007, 07:53 AM~8051371
> *:0  :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: if i sold that, i would not be here!!!!!!!! :roflmao:


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

this is for Miloh. i built this earlier this year ? or was it last year, i can't remember. it's an older kit that was molded in color. i wet sanded the whole body and polished the plastic to get the shine. i masked and painted the side quarter inserts and painted the top. the wheels are the ones that came in those revell lowrider kits, but a friend mailed them to me. the chassis is from the old kit and since i built this curbside, the stock springs were tied down with wire to sit low like this. i have taken it to a couple shows and placed in curbside first place.
i get compliments on the paint finish lol....which is cool cuz if they can't tell the difference between polished plastic and the paint on the roof .....im happy  

i won't be changing the wheels, it's done..


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

that postman just loves me! *postwoman*  

yep i have the whole thing! '65 awb chevelle 









'68 galaxie #3









'68 galaxie #4









'69 falcon









'72 blazer


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

can ya spare a 68 Galaxie?


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Jun 8 2007, 01:10 AM~8064427
> *can ya spare a 68 Galaxie?
> *



i only have four, im not sure? :biggrin: i will post in for sale if i decide to  
unless you have something amazing to trade?


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

hey, i'm not a tuner guy and really don't like to build anything newer than the 70's. i did try building a tuner once, got shit on from the scale auto board buy some douchebagg that probably could not build a drag car, so he should have shut the fuck up!

any ways, i gave up on it and sent it to a friend in New Zealand as a gift, they can't get much down there, poor suckers lol

here is some progress i made. i was having fun with it, maybe i will pick another up? 

this is my fav mockup with the wires, but it was not headed that way.










here is the trim all painted and quite nice i must say! :biggrin: 









the windows were masked off and shot flat black to make them look "correct"




















what "tuner" kits do you kids recommend? :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

what ever floats your boat Bob. :uh: :uh:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

It all depends on what subject you like most ! 


Out of all mine i love my escort the most ! 












































But to me if i weren't into them and wanted to build 1 i would try the civic coupe ! i have built a few and like at alot !


























It really nice kit ! All the body kit is molded on it gives you 3 sets of wheels , fins , and bumpers ! Great kit ! Pick it up BOB you'll like it !


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Damn Mini, that teal honda must be pretty mean. They had to upgrade the suspention to 5 lug. :biggrin: :biggrin: JK bro, you know your rides are badass. I liked the gold honda? the best.


----------



## dave_da_chef (May 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Jun 9 2007, 03:09 AM~8070659
> *hey, i'm not a tuner guy and really don't like to build anything newer than the 70's.  i did try building a tuner once, got shit on from the scale auto board buy some douchebagg that probably could not build a drag car, so he should have shut the fuck up!
> 
> any ways, i gave up on it and sent it to a friend in New Zealand as a gift, they can't get much down there, poor suckers lol
> ...



yo homie, if u into drift cars..here's a couple you might digg..
















HIROBOY


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

that skyline!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

Civic Coupe is sweet! i don't know if it's because you built it or what? lol.... i would definately have to get some wheels, cuz them kits come with shit for wheels IMHO.


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dave_da_chef_@Jun 9 2007, 03:51 AM~8070720
> *yo homie, if u into drift cars..here's a couple you might digg..
> 
> 
> ...





thanks, im not into drifts or tuners , but i might give it another shot to see what i can do with one. thanks


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

is that the one you started a while back bob? if so, its good to see you get that one back out, im not a tuner guy, BUT i do like building them once in a while LOL

^^just for a change in building^^

lets seee you finish somethign bobble :biggrin:


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

Hiro san still hasnt fixed his site but you should be able to buy from him directly at AF


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

You can get both of those Top Secret kits at Hobby Lobby. Just make sure you take along a 40% off coupon.


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Jun 9 2007, 11:20 AM~8071500
> *is that the one you started a while back bob? if so, its good to see you get that one back out, im not a tuner guy, BUT i do like building them once in a while LOL
> 
> ^^just for a change in building^^
> ...



momma didn't teach you to read? LOL kiddin, but if you had seen.....i don't have it anymore.


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Jun 9 2007, 10:46 AM~8071823
> *momma didn't teach you to read? LOL kiddin, but if you had seen.....i don't have it anymore.
> *



oh my bad LOL, you should build another tuner tho LOL


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

i finally finished fixing this tonight. it's all ready to go in the morning for me to hand over to Randal Klein! if you don't know who he is, he is a drag racer and this car is a replica of one of his cars he still drags. Bud Lefevre built this model , but Randal lives 45 mins from me, so it was to pit stop at my house in case something happened to it in the mail. well several peices came apart and broke so i had to repair it all. click on the link to see the progress from my end. the last pic was just to show it next to my Bel Air. Bud's car has been in the magazines as well.

THE PROGRESS


----------



## Tip Slow (May 4, 2007)

show some side pics of that belair


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Jun 10 2007, 02:17 AM~8074971
> *show some side pics of that belair
> *


hood don't shut cuz of the spring latch


----------



## 1badassMALIBU (Sep 28, 2006)

both are great builds!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1badassMALIBU_@Jun 10 2007, 04:05 AM~8075133
> *both are great builds!!!!!!!!!!
> *



thanks! i am just glad that thing is done! :uh: 

since i have no cash today, i am stuck at home so that sucks! 
i will have to wait for him to get done and come get it, i really wanted to go to the track and take pics. :uh:


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

hey all, i am looking for some Supremes , does anyone have some for sale or know where to buy them? This is one wheel i can't seem to come up with in any kits.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Jun 12 2007, 10:18 PM~8094347
> *hey all, i am looking for some Supremes , does anyone have some for sale or know where to buy them? This is one wheel i can't seem to come up with in any kits.
> *



the 70 impalas got some nice ones.  I'll see if I got a set laying around if you don't want to get the kit.


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jun 13 2007, 12:21 AM~8094356
> *the 70 impalas got some nice ones.      I'll see if I got a set laying around if you don't want to get the kit.
> *



you are right! mine has some, thanks! now what tires to use ? i have never used them before on a low.... the firestones i have are too tall i think.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Jun 12 2007, 10:46 PM~8094463
> *you are right! mine has some, thanks! now what tires to use ? i have never used them before on a low.... the firestones i have are too tall i think.
> *



Get some empty spare 5.20's from scale lows.


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

speaking of '70 Impala's , i was going to replicate the 1:1 i owned, but i am not excited to do it like i used to be.....SOO .... i am going to sell it. i said earlier i will not sell on here anymore, but this is one last crack at it especially for the lowriders  

this is resin by F&F *no longer around*

i want what i have into it.... but i am taking $10 off. which makes it ......

$35.00 plus shipping. comes with interior tub and needs the AMT '70 Impala to finish.









it's in primer now


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

i use the tires and decal's that come with the revell lowrider kits like the 64 impala  or have used the wide whites from hoppinhydros also availible at scalelows :thumbsup:


damn that belair is clean :thumbsup:


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Jun 13 2007, 12:54 AM~8094509
> *i use the tires and decal's that come with the revell lowrider kits like the 64 impala     or have used the wide whites from hoppinhydros also availible at scalelows :thumbsup:
> damn that belair is clean :thumbsup:
> *



ok thanks guys! i will check with Ryan to see what i can get. 

thank you *bel air* :biggrin:


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

shame nobody even thought about buying this when it was for sale :biggrin: 





shit all i had to do was put some wires under it and it's SOLD SOLD SOLD!!! 

MAYBE I SHOULD PUT WIRES UNDER ALL MY MODELS TO SELL THEM! LOL


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Jun 13 2007, 02:06 AM~8094814
> *shame nobody even thought about buying this when it was for sale  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



Looks like the van from THE NEXT MOVIE ! :biggrin:


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

if ya don't know .......then ya don't know


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Jun 13 2007, 12:06 AM~8094814
> *shame nobody even thought about buying this when it was for sale  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


NICE VAN!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Jun 13 2007, 02:08 AM~8094819
> *if ya don't know .......then ya don't know
> 
> 
> ...



BOB! you desk looks like the one before you moved ? 

Are these old pic or did you decide to not use the new desk and that bad ass panit , tool caddy your buddy built ! 


That thing looked shaped If i wasn't tied up i would like one of those on my bench !


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jun 13 2007, 02:21 AM~8094846
> *BOB!    you  desk  looks  like  the  one  before  you  moved  ?
> 
> Are these  old  pic  or  did    you  decide    to  not  use  the  new  desk  and  that    bad  ass  panit  , tool  caddy    your  buddy  built  !
> ...



yeah these pics are old. the pontiac is a project i have never talked about. i still will stay shut up about it, but i thought i would show a teaser hehe! 

the rack is nice to have, i like it a lot.


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Jun 13 2007, 02:06 AM~8094814
> *shame nobody even thought about buying this when it was for sale  :biggrin:
> shit all i had to do was put some wires under it  and it's SOLD SOLD SOLD!!!
> 
> ...



:roflmao:


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Jun 13 2007, 12:53 AM~8094500
> *speaking of '70 Impala's , i was going to replicate the 1:1 i owned, but i am not excited to do it like i used to be.....SOO .... i am going to sell it. i said earlier i will not sell on here anymore, but this is one last crack at it especially for the lowriders
> 
> this is resin by F&F *no longer around*
> ...



any takers?


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

tHIS IS A VERY SWEET DEAL ! IF I WEREN'T IN MY SHOES RIGHT NOW I LOVE TO ADD THIS TO THE IMPALA LINE ! 




ANYONE WITH MONEY NEEDS TO ROB THIS FOOL OF THIS ! $35.00 IS A STEAL !


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jun 13 2007, 07:55 PM~8099347
> *tHIS IS  A  VERY  SWEET      DEAL !  IF  I  WEREN'T  IN    MY    SHOES  RIGHT  NOW  I  LOVE  TO  ADD  THIS  TO THE  IMPALA  LINE  !
> ANYONE  WITH  MONEY      NEEDS  TO  ROB    THIS  FOOL OF  THIS  !  $35.00    IS  A  STEAL  !
> *


.

thank you and it sure is! F&F is long gone and this is not being casted by anyone. PERFECT gangsta ride! 
:0


----------



## vinman2 (Jul 27, 2005)

Hey Bob where did your for sale topic go? I was going to post in it but can't find it. Anyways I got my kits today no problems, thanks.......... :thumbsup:


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vinman2_@Jun 14 2007, 12:02 AM~8101005
> *Hey Bob where did your for sale topic go? I was going to post in it but can't find it. Anyways I got my kits today no problems, thanks.......... :thumbsup:
> *



right on! just post in the good trader thread! hehe! glad ya got em bro! 
i had Ryan delete my sale thread. i got a little tired of listing and not much selling lol....
i might do another one though to start fresh.


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

i got two boxes today that i really wanted and somewhat needed to build two cars. both boxes show exactly what i am going to build. yes i have decals and they are reproduction  
i love these old boxes! i even have the correct parts to build the SHIFTY SEVEN! *rare shit there*











i will post other box up when i get it scanned.......


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jun 12 2007, 07:48 PM~8094474
> *Get some empty spare 5.20's from scale lows.
> *


yup.....


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jun 14 2007, 04:20 AM~8101817
> *yup.....
> 
> 
> ...



that looks sweet! you guys are right, them tires look great on them wheels!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Jun 14 2007, 10:33 AM~8103680
> *that looks sweet! you guys are right, them tires look great on them wheels!
> *



YOU KNOW.  :biggrin:


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

here is a glimpse at a new wheel in progress! this is done in Auto Cad. it's not done, but you can see how complex a drawing is. this is complete 360 degree developed. this wheel will be cut with a CNC and Lathe. it's going to look exactly like the real wheel accept for the name badge in the center cap. *my name is on top information bar* we dont have the dimensions of the wheels, so they will not be exact copies, but more like replicas.


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

these are 1:1 or are you making these in 1:24?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

thats a seriously good question seein that u have that kind of software that chip foose uses and hes a pro!


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Jun 19 2007, 01:29 PM~8134822
> *these are 1:1 or are you making these in 1:24?
> *



the drawing on the lap top is a "copy" freehanded of that 1:1 wheel you see. they will be scaled down to 1:25 scale.


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

dam dog 

skills

whats the price tag on those??????


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Jun 19 2007, 02:19 PM~8135077
> *thats a seriously good question seein that u have that kind of software that chip foose uses and hes a pro!
> *



well i don't actually make the wheels, i have a buddy that makes parts on a very high end machine. my brother in law owns the program and went to school for this. my step dad also owns this program as well as my brother. it's very expensive to buy.
i will have a copy myself soon. my brother in law drew this on his laptop with my instructions. the file name at the top of the page has my name in it, because he has it saved on his computer like that. 
i still have to pass this set of wheels across my buddy to see if he is willing to do them.


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Jun 19 2007, 02:27 PM~8135128
> *dam dog
> 
> skills
> ...



if them wheels get turned into 1:25 scale i can't quote you yet, but other wheels of this calibur cost $150 plus


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

nobody bought that 40 ford RIDES kit , so my nephew latched onto it! this is his FIRST build ever and he loves to build now! he is going to keep building, i gave him two more kits that nobody bought lol











keep the young kids interested man, he was slobbering all over my other kits that he CAN'T have lol


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Jun 19 2007, 11:21 AM~8134789
> *here is a glimpse at a new wheel in progress! this is done in Auto Cad. it's not done, but you can see how complex a drawing is. this is complete 360 degree developed. this wheel will be cut with a CNC and Lathe. it's going to look exactly like the real wheel accept for the name badge in the center cap. *my name is on top information bar* we dont have the dimensions of the wheels, so they will not be exact copies, but more like replicas.
> *



thought your name was Bob??? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jun 20 2007, 02:29 AM~8139685
> *thought your name was Bob???  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



lol that is his woman's name :biggrin:


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

new arrivals! 

'58 Ford Fairlane NEAR PERFECT to restore, just needs chrome redone , stripped and repainted my way.










'61 Ford Country Squire wagon excellent shape! needs rear bumper










'65 AMC Rambler great shape! needs rear vent posts replaced, some tuning on the door posts and chrome redone.











'57 Ford Victoria


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

I'm not a Fird guy, but I'd LOVE to have one of those '58 Fairlanes!


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Jun 23 2007, 02:48 PM~8161766
> *I'm not a Fird guy, but I'd LOVE to have one of those '58 Fairlanes!
> *



i have been accused of being a ford guy lol

good luck on getting one in good shape. i got this one that ain't warped anywhere and i got LUCKY...... $60 plus shipping :0


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

you KNOW you dont want that wagon, its ugly as hell, just send it to me and ill take care of it :cheesy:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

i dunno bout that wagon but i'd take the 69 impala or the buick in the background


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

cool rides bro...i bet they will look good when your done with'em!


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

:biggrin: 

now if i can just get my ass in gear and finish something!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

x-2


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

this one is on the way :biggrin: i think it deserves some nice wires  of course, will need stripped and done up nice


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

get those skirts casted!!!!!!


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

i put this back on the bench tonight. i will try to get updates today. i gotta get out of the funk i fell into. i hope to finish this in a week 
this car is more work than it looks. the kit does not come with correct looking cragars, tires and the rocker trim as well as the fender scripts had to be removed too. there are few of these built and mine was supposed to be the first....i just never got it done lol

i will try to get it clear coated and polished up maybe, if weather permits.


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

more shit flowed in today! i will get pics up later. 3 minty vintage models :0 


the weather ain't bad today i might get this Galaxie cleared. i want to finish something , and i think it's gonna be the quickest one. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Jun 27 2007, 12:09 AM~8185017
> *i put this back on the bench tonight. i will try to get updates today. i gotta get out of the funk i fell into. i hope to finish this in a week
> this car is more work than it looks. the kit does not come with correct looking cragars, tires and the rocker trim as well as the fender scripts had to be removed too. there are few of these built and mine was supposed to be the first....i just never got it done lol
> 
> ...


dam bob that's an old pic. i think i have one of those original pic's of him along with one of steven's chevrolet. that was back in the day's here in fontana, ca. race track. 

looking good bro.


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 27 2007, 02:19 PM~8187752
> *dam bob that's an old pic. i think i have one of those original pic's of him along with one of steven's chevrolet.  that was back in the day's here in fontana, ca. race track.
> 
> looking good bro.
> *



cool! would it be too much trouble to see those pics? the pic i have is the only one i have and trust me i have searched high and low on the net for more.  

thanks!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

i will look for them... one of my member's was the one taking photos for all the california race track's back in those day's his name dale kunish. i have alot of the old gasser one's too..when i get home i will go through my box.


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 27 2007, 02:34 PM~8187838
> *i will look for them... one of my member's was the one taking photos for all the california race track's back in those day's his name dale kunish.  i have alot of the old gasser one's too..when i get home i will go through my box.
> *



cool! what are they , hard copies? if you want i could make them available to the public for reference? i could scan them, put them in an album on my fotki and of course give credit to you and whoever else is responsible for the photos? :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Jun 27 2007, 12:52 PM~8187952
> *cool! what are they , hard copies? if you want i could make them available to the public for reference? i could scan them, put them in an album on my fotki and of course give credit to you and whoever else is responsible for the photos?  :biggrin:
> *


i have a few 5x7 and 8x10. all photo hard copy's. let me talk with dale and see if it's cool for you to post them. :biggrin: im sure he will say yes.


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 27 2007, 02:56 PM~8187969
> *i have a few 5x7 and 8x10.  all photo hard copy's.  let me talk with dale and see if it's cool for you to post them.  :biggrin: im sure he will say yes.
> *



i would appreciate it bro


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

'64 oldsmobile , minty! :biggrin: will post other two i got today in a bit.


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

here is the other two.


'57 Fairlane annual kit, mint unbuilt. been re-issued many times, but not with the decals and other parts found in this issue. i donno why they have to leave out stuff each time they issue the kits. 











'62 Mercury Meteor , mint unbuilt.


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

The extra peices and options are always cool, post pics. Sometimes they're dated and obnoxious, but still neat to see


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Jun 28 2007, 09:10 AM~8193355
> *The extra peices and options are always cool, post pics.  Sometimes they're dated and obnoxious, but still neat to see
> *



you want to see the extra parts? now ya askin' for some work! LOL .... k i will try to take some pics tonight for ya.


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Jun 28 2007, 09:10 AM~8193355
> *The extra peices and options are always cool, post pics.  Sometimes they're dated and obnoxious, but still neat to see
> *



did you want to see the '57 ford? if so, i could do a side by side comparison from the annual kit and the newer issue. lots of diff parts i beleive. the one thing that stands out is the annual has SKIRTS....and the new one doesnt


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

don't matter if you don't have the time...


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Jun 29 2007, 02:39 AM~8200041
> *don't matter if you don't have the time...
> *



i have the time lol.....will get em' up


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

I got the interior done and mocked up to see how it looked. Not much, but I am trying to get this car done so I need to motivate myself hehe!


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Looks good so far Bob, keep it up!!!


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Jul 5 2007, 04:08 AM~8237784
> *Looks good so far Bob, keep it up!!!
> *



x2


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Jul 5 2007, 06:18 AM~8238103
> *x2
> *



X3


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Jun 27 2007, 05:17 PM~8189831
> *'64 oldsmobile , minty!  :biggrin:  will post other two i got today in a bit.
> 
> 
> ...


You don't want this one. Trust me, you will be much better off if you send it to me!  :biggrin:


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Jul 5 2007, 10:03 AM~8238579
> *You don't want this one. Trust me, you will be much better off if you send it to me!   :biggrin:
> *



your jedi mind tricks don't work on me! :0


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Jul 5 2007, 01:21 PM~8239965
> *your jedi mind tricks don't work on me!  :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: 

....now put it in the box and tape it up......

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Jul 5 2007, 01:31 PM~8240050
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> ....now put it in the box and tape it up......
> ...



your mobster threats don't work on me! :0


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

beam it up scotty :dunno: 

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

PLEEEEEZZZZZ. :biggrin:


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 5 2007, 01:38 PM~8240100
> *PLEEEEEZZZZZ.  :biggrin:
> *



i prefer a severed hog's head please. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Jul 5 2007, 11:41 AM~8240127
> *i prefer a severed hog's head please.  :biggrin:
> *


MMMMMMMMMM RUFFF, HOUSE STEAK. :biggrin:


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Jul 5 2007, 01:36 PM~8240085
> *beam it up scotty :dunno:
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



damnit Jim! i am giving it all i've got!


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

foookeeng aye maynge.... :roflamo: :roflmao:


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Jul 5 2007, 02:19 PM~8240438
> *foookeeng aye maynge.... :roflamo: :roflmao:
> *



my neighbor's dog has a 4 inch clit maynge!


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Jul 5 2007, 12:20 PM~8240446
> *my neighbor's dog has a 4 inch clit maynge!
> *



:no:


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Jul 5 2007, 02:22 PM~8240469
> *:no:
> *



you missed that part huh? :biggrin:


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

bored and thought i would show ya my builds over the past 10 years. there are many more, and many previous to these, but i don't have them anymore and don't have any photos of them.  
these are not in order of being built, but you can definately tell the newer ones :biggrin: 









































































































































more pics to come


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

more pics to come


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)




----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)




----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Nice work :thumbsup:


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

well just friggen brilliant! some bastard bug landed on my hood tonight while clear coating. i gave it time and wet sanded to get it smoothed out. no luck considering the legs were still in the clear. threw the phokkin hood in the lake and put the car away.


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

another for the pile  unbuilt kit


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Jul 9 2007, 03:15 PM~8268179
> *another for the pile    unbuilt kit
> 
> 
> ...



:0 you lucky bastard, i want that kit SOOO bad!!!!


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: MINE! :biggrin:


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

i figured if i can't get myself to work on something, i could at least mess around :biggrin: 

BY THE WAY......WHERE IN TARNATION DO YOU GET SUPREMES? THE 70 IMPALA KIT HAS SHITTY ONES LOL


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

hoppin hydrosand i think ryan has some too


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Jul 11 2007, 01:03 AM~8280797
> *hoppin hydrosand i think ryan has some too
> *



right-o ! ty


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

Today my daughter Anissa , painted her first model with a rattle can! She did a very nice job! All i did was showed her how to do the strokes on the newspaper while making the noise so she could distinguish the points to stop and spray again. She made sure she didn't miss anything. She did get a little close a couple of times, but nothing ran!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

GLAD TO SEE YOU GETTING THE NEXT GENERATION READY FOR MODEL BUILDIN.

TELL HER SHE DID A GOOD JOB ON THAT VETT.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

x2


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

Wow Bob

she did real good....sned us more when shes done.


oneyed


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

YEAH NOT BAD. GOOD JOB :thumbsup:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Great work!!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 11 2007, 12:15 PM~8284130
> *GLAD TO SEE YOU GETTING THE NEXT GENERATION READY FOR MODEL BUILDIN.
> 
> TELL HER SHE DID A GOOD JOB ON THAT VETT.
> *



X-2 NEED TO GET MY GIRLS INTO IT!


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

THANKS EVERYONE- SHE IS HAPPY AND SAID THANK YOU!


My daughter built this today. The car took her several hours waiting on paint to dry and all that....there is not a lot of parts to the kit, so she got it done today! She did it all herself, I am proud of her.


----------



## sbcin1966newport (Feb 1, 2007)

hye bob, what kind of car is that mna?


> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Jul 11 2007, 01:01 AM~8280784
> *i figured if i can't get myself to work on something, i could at least mess around  :biggrin:
> 
> BY THE WAY......WHERE IN TARNATION DO YOU GET SUPREMES? THE 70 IMPALA KIT HAS SHITTY ONES LOL
> ...


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sbcin1966newport_@Jul 11 2007, 04:35 PM~8285635
> *hye bob, what kind of car is that mna?
> *



'61 Ford Falcon


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

DAM SHE EVEN DID BETTER THEN SOME OF THE GUYS ON HERE!..LOL


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

x2 lol


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 11 2007, 06:18 PM~8286377
> *DAM SHE EVEN DID BETTER THEN SOME OF THE GUYS ON HERE!..LOL
> *



:biggrin: she did a good job i have to say! i didn't help her with a single stroke. i thought about recording her, but i can't seem to get stuff to load on youtube?


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

looks good homie


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

She did good. I wish my first turned out that good, I don't thank mine even had any paint and was a huge glue bomb. lol


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Jul 11 2007, 07:33 PM~8286874
> *She did good.  I wish my first turned out that good, I don't thank mine even had any paint and was a huge glue bomb. lol
> *


i hear ya! the earliest paint job i remember......i dumped all the little bottles of paint on it , after it was built and smeared it around LOL


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Your daughter did an EXCELLENT job on that Vette! How old is she?


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Jul 11 2007, 08:43 PM~8287299
> *Your daughter did an EXCELLENT job on that Vette! How old is she?
> *



thanks! she is 7 years old until October lol


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

She hounded me all last night for another model to build! She stole my '41 Willys and complained because the tires were missing LOL sounds like me! I told her I have more tires and we will get her some. Yesterday her Corvette she painted was with enamels. This time, she is using lacquer because of the color she chose. She wants the body to be RED ( dark canyon red) and the hood to be BLACK ( primer black). She wants to put the decals on it from the kit too, so she is about to learn about those hehe! 
I told her she has to prime it before painting and she said "dad, will it prime over night?" as if it was something spiritual that happens LOL! 
Here she is priming the body and hood!


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Well.....
Looks like the bug has bit

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Jul 12 2007, 12:33 PM~8293416
> *Well.....
> Looks like the bug has bit
> 
> ...


X-2.. :biggrin: 

TELL HER IM GOING TO SEND HER A MODEL 4 HER AND 1 SHE CAN BUILD FOR ME.


----------



## luxurylemans (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Jul 12 2007, 12:32 PM~8293397
> *She hounded me all last night for another model to build! She stole my '41 Willys and complained because the tires were missing LOL sounds like me! I told her I have more tires and we will get her some. Yesterday her Corvette she painted was with enamels. This time, she is using lacquer because of the color she chose. She wants the body to be RED ( dark canyon red) and the hood to be BLACK ( primer black). She wants to put the decals on it from the kit too, so she is about to learn about those hehe!
> I told her she has to prime it before painting and she said "dad, will it prime over night?" as if it was something spiritual that happens LOL!
> Here she is priming the body and hood!
> ...



Wow! By the time she hits 10 (If she is still interested) she will be a skilled builder. That is too cool. She seems to be doing better at painting than I did with a few years experience. Hahahaha :roflmao: ....seriously :happysad: :yessad:


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

thanks guys! if you thought the pics were cool, here is a video!






DAUGHTER PAINTING CLICK HERE TO SEE


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

I hope I am not driving anyone nuts with this hehe! I have gotten MANY off line compliments for my daughter and she thanks you all! I spent several hours tonight completely re-organizing my hobby space into a more convenient place to work for me......and her! 
The desk with two levels and shelving below it is hers. It's not 100% hers right now, but she has enough space to work on her model. She has not even seen this yet. I will show her tomorrow and we need to get her a chair or stool.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

she did a damn nice job painting that vette... wish my first was that good...

gettin my son started too....


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jul 13 2007, 02:36 AM~8299284
> *she did a damn nice job painting that vette... wish my first was that good...
> 
> gettin my son started too....
> ...



thanks! 

that is too cool man! he can't even wait to get home before opening the kit! LOL


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

and he don't like imports..... well unless its a truck.... but not the racer trucks even... he starting to know cadillac, impala, regal, and the other basics.... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jul 13 2007, 02:45 AM~8299320
> *and he don't like imports..... well unless its a truck.... but not the racer trucks even... he starting to know cadillac, impala, regal, and the other basics....  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



dang! my daughter just picks stuff out that she thinks is pretty right now. i donno if she knows stuff? she did say she wanted the '41 Willys though.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

yea.... he knows regals best..... he's not sure on cutlass' and montes but he knows a regal when he sees one....


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

KIDS LOOK LIKE THERE ON THERE WAY TO A GREAT START :thumbsup:


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Jul 13 2007, 01:25 AM~8299236
> *I hope I am not driving anyone nuts with this hehe! I have gotten MANY off line compliments for my daughter and she thanks you all! I spent several hours tonight completely re-organizing my hobby space into a more convenient place to work for me......and her!
> The desk with two levels and shelving below it is hers. It's not 100% hers right now, but she has enough space to work on her model. She has not even seen this yet. I will show her tomorrow and we need to get her a chair or stool.
> 
> ...


 Dame Bob

thats alot of building space....LOL looks Nice


oneyed


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Jul 13 2007, 03:40 PM~8302757
> *Dame Bob
> 
> thats alot of building space....LOL    looks Nice
> ...



thanks! it's just now getting comfortable after living here almost 3months.


on another note:

This is a quicky restoration/build for a contest that is themed "anything with the year ending in 1". This contest is in two weeks and i just want to have something to show up with. 

1961 Ford F100 
this will not be much crazy detail or anything, i only have two weeks to build it. 
i just got done washing it up and removing lots of old dirt


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

i guess i should have take a before pic, but the hood didn't close all the way before. the passenger side fender got hit with a lighter by some kid long ago...... so there was a sag on that side. 
i put the pot of water on the stove, let it come to a boil , dipped the front of the truck in it for a few seconds, (already had cold water running in sink) , grabbed it and forced it back into shape under the cold water a few times. now it's ALL good! 

the next step is to get that melt mark repaired! i will get it done tonight. 

i have already spent about 45mins removing mold lines and flash from all over the body. this thing was molded in that color too.

i have had enough bullshit from myself and if this model isn't finished in two weeks im going to kick my fucking ass!


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

i guess i had a pic of it before. this is not the same angle, so it's not exactly easy to see the full gap. you can tell it's not flush though.
.


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

FINISH IT! :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

I just picked my self up a 62 ! I didnt get before shorts the camera was dead ! I also got a 62 falcon 2 dr promo ! Got both from the same guy ! Only bad part was the the falcon has no hood ! But other wise complete !


Can't wait to see this built ! I think i will cut mine up to a short bed !


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 13 2007, 09:32 PM~8304919
> *I  just    picked  my self  up a  62    !    I  didnt  get  before  shorts    the  camera  was  dead !  I  also  got  a  62  falcon  2  dr  promo  !    Got  both    from the  same  guy  !    Only    bad  part    was the  the  falcon  has    no  hood  !    But  other  wise  complete  !
> Can't  wait  to  see  this  built  !    I  think  i    will  cut  mine  up  to  a  short  bed !
> *




sounds cool! i have a 62 also, i donno what to do with it yet though. the falcon hood might be obtained from DCC?
www.dragcitycasting.com


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

got some priming done. this thing is clean accept for the fender i need to repair. here is a mockup just to see how it might look when set up.


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

i need opinions or advice actually :0 



the pickup i am working on i would like to paint Alpine Green by dupli color. the primer i used is dupli color also. the thing is, the primer is so damn dark , i think the color i want to use is going to be darker than it's supposed to be. since i don't have money right now, i cant buy lighter primer.

my question is.....
do you think it will mess up my paint job if i put down a white base coat and then put my green over it? the white base is dupli color also.


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Jul 14 2007, 02:05 AM~8306061
> *i need opinions or advice actually  :0
> the pickup i am working on i would like to paint Alpine Green by dupli color. the primer i used is dupli color also. the thing is, the primer is so damn dark , i think the color i want to use is going to be darker than it's supposed to be. since i don't have money right now, i cant buy lighter primer.
> 
> ...



:wave:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Jul 14 2007, 12:05 AM~8306061
> *i need opinions or advice actually  :0
> the pickup i am working on i would like to paint Alpine Green by dupli color. the primer i used is dupli color also. the thing is, the primer is so damn dark , i think the color i want to use is going to be darker than it's supposed to be. since i don't have money right now, i cant buy lighter primer.
> 
> ...


THE TRUCK IS LOOKING NICE. WHAT WAY DO YOU WANT TO TAKE IT.? OLD SCHOOL CRUZER, OR STREET RIDE. I WOULD MAKE IT HOT ROD WITH BIG N LITTLE'S IN IT'S OG COLOR.


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 14 2007, 02:27 AM~8306148
> *THE TRUCK IS LOOKING NICE.  WHAT WAY DO YOU WANT TO TAKE IT.?  OLD SCHOOL CRUZER, OR STREET RIDE.  I WOULD MAKE IT HOT ROD WITH BIG N LITTLE'S IN IT'S OG COLOR.
> *



thanks bro! i am going to street it! them wheels mocked up on it and sitting as low as i can get without gutting it. the wheels on it are like 18" and 17" or something like that. big and little in a bigger way lol
i hope that if i put a base coat of white down , that the color won't screw up on me. i want the color to be light as possible.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

THE GREEN IS ALMOST LIKE THE ONE I HAD MADE YESTERDAY FOR MY 48 FLEETLINE RAG. IT'S AN O.G. GREEN PAINT..


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 14 2007, 02:50 AM~8306272
> *THE GREEN IS ALMOST LIKE THE ONE I HAD MADE YESTERDAY FOR MY 48 FLEETLINE RAG. IT'S AN O.G. GREEN PAINT..
> 
> 
> ...


oh that is nice! that is basically the color the truck was casted in hehe! 
what i have is a bit different. i will post up a pic of the lid so you can see. i am heading to the bed though, peace


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

LATER BRO..


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 14 2007, 02:58 AM~8306309
> *LATER BRO..
> *



I'm back! lol
this is the color i am going to use. now i know the primer will make it darker, so my question is ........

with this "acrylic lacquer" green affect the "acrylic Enamel" white , if i use it as a base coat?


----------



## radicalplastic09 (Jun 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Jul 14 2007, 12:55 PM~8307804
> *I'm back! lol
> this is the color i am going to use. now i know the primer will make it darker, so my question is ........
> 
> ...


i think lacquer plus enamel is a no no.


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by radicalplastic09_@Jul 14 2007, 05:12 PM~8308813
> *i think lacquer plus enamel is a no no.
> *



well in most cases yes you are right. BUT , if done carefully you can put lacquer over enamel like i did on this. this is enamel paint with lacquer clears.















now what i am working with here is one can of dupli color Alpine Green Pearl *acrylic lacquer* AND one can of dupli color Bright White *acrylic enamel*. 
i want to know if anyone thinks it would screw up the paint if i shoot the green over the white? 

both cans are same brand, but one is acrylic enamel and other is acrylic lacquer.


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Jul 13 2007, 10:05 PM~8305418
> *got some priming done. this thing is clean accept for the fender i need to repair. here is a mockup just to see how it might look when set up.
> 
> 
> ...


SWEET!

I love how the wheels look on it! Those are the best looking custom wheels Revell has ever made IMO. I bought 3 of those Chevelles just for the wheels!


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

why take a chance, just get a matching can of white lacquer by duplicolor?



> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Jul 14 2007, 10:55 AM~8307804
> *I'm back! lol
> this is the color i am going to use. now i know the primer will make it darker, so my question is ........
> 
> ...


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Jul 14 2007, 09:15 PM~8309715
> *why take a chance, just get a matching can of white lacquer by duplicolor?
> *



good question, but i am brizzoke right at the moment and don't have any. i will figure something out though.


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

this is my first time using this technique. 

i used super glue and baking soda to repair this little chunk missing on my fender opening. here it is as it is right now. i will post again as soon as i find out if it worked.


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

so did you lay the super glue on ther first then added the powder or the other way around i got a quater panel on a lac that needs fixing


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Jul 15 2007, 07:20 PM~8314045
> *so did you lay the super glue on ther first then added the powder or the other way around i got a quater panel on a lac that needs fixing
> *



i just check it, it's almost ready for sanding and shaping! 


i put the tape behind it first.....
then i put enough super glue on that it was almost level to the area i wanted to fill.
then i put the baking soda on and it hardened almost immediately. the inside still needs to dry out so i will wait a bit before sanding and showing another pic. i think it's going to work great!


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

it worked! came out clean as hell too!

BEFORE











AFTER





















back to priming :biggrin:


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

good work bob, ill have to try that now, im over bondo!!!


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Jul 15 2007, 08:54 PM~8314640
> *good work bob, ill have to try that now, im over bondo!!!
> *



thanks! by the way, keep the bondo around for other body work


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

this is as good as it gets fella's. either i am retarded or it's hard as fuck to get this lip to look right. it was hit with a lighter which is why i had to repair that "chunk" missing.


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Jul 15 2007, 11:22 PM~8316596
> *this is as good as it gets fella's. either i am retarded or it's hard as fuck to get this lip to look right. it was hit with a lighter which is why i had to repair that "chunk" missing.
> 
> 
> ...



i think it looks pretty DAMN cool uffin:


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

yeah yeah yeah.....another mockup lol

this bed cover is junk so i have another one in the stripper i will use. this is to give an idea how i want it to look though. i have new chrome coming too!


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

here is the tonneau cover for the bed! sprayed with FAUX fabric. looks nice! i am going to try and match interior to it.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

lookin good Bob!!


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

truck looks good man,that fender turned out great. as for your paint predicament your in,try it on a test piece,like the bed cover in the mock up pic that you said is junk. thats what i do if i dunno if my paint will work or not,find a junk model and spray it on there just to make sure :thumbsup:


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Jul 17 2007, 02:20 AM~8325270
> *truck looks good man,that fender turned out great. as for your paint predicament your in,try it on a test piece,like the bed cover in the mock up pic that you said is junk. thats what i do if i dunno if my paint will work or not,find a junk model and spray it on there just to make sure :thumbsup:
> *



thanks! i decided against the paint idea. mainly because i want to finish this and don't want to chance a screw up. i did call Dupli Color today though and talked some guy named Charlie. i asked him the same question and he was against it. i told him "really, i have done lacquer over enamel before a few times" and he didn't beleive me. i have shown my '62 Bel Air which is done in COLORPLACE enamel from walmart with Dupli Color clear over it. nothing happened to it. 

so what i am going to do is decide if i want the color to be light or dark. if i go light, i will spray over Dupli Color Wimbledon White lacquer to avoid any bad stuff lol


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

sounds good cant wait to see it done. i love the old skool trucks


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

nioce thats coming out good


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

thanks guys! i did a mockup lastnight with the stock wheels on it to see how high it sat on the lowest setting of the chassis. it's not low enough for me. this will definately be curbside and that was the plan anyways. the chassis does not have enough detail to worry about anyways. i am going to make it sit as low as possible , i love them fenders sitting over these wheels.


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Jul 17 2007, 12:31 PM~8328234
> *thanks guys! i did a mockup lastnight with the stock wheels on it to see how high it sat on the lowest setting of the chassis. it's not low enough for me. this will definately be curbside and that was the plan anyways. the chassis does not have enough detail to worry about anyways. i am going to make it sit as low as possible , i love them fenders sitting over these wheels.
> *



:0

cant wait to see this one done :0

how you plannin on painting it? wild or mild?


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Jul 17 2007, 02:49 PM~8328402
> *:0
> 
> cant wait to see this one done :0
> ...



mild , have two weeks to finish this thing and restoring it to actually build it takes time


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Jul 17 2007, 01:08 PM~8328570
> *mild , have two weeks to finish this thing and restoring it to actually build it takes time
> *



just make it and extremely shiny paint job, and you will win for sure LOL :biggrin:


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

ok this is the last mockup. this is the OFFICIAL exact right height! the crappy bumpers are on it to show how low. it barely clears the file sitting by it. for the effect, i will put some exhaust tips under the rear bumper too. the bed cover is just laying on it and nothing is put together of course.


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Jul 17 2007, 04:47 PM~8330390
> *ok this is the last mockup. this is the OFFICIAL exact right height! the crappy bumpers are on it to show how low. it barely clears the file sitting by it. for the effect, i will put some exhaust tips under the rear bumper too. the bed cover is just laying on it and nothing is put together of course.
> 
> 
> ...



good job so far bob, good to see you actually building on somethign :biggrin:


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Jul 17 2007, 06:55 PM~8330457
> *good job so far bob, good to see you actually building on somethign :biggrin:
> *



Thanks! it does feel good to build :biggrin: 

BLING BLING BIOTCH!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Jul 15 2007, 08:22 PM~8316596
> *this is as good as it gets fella's. either i am retarded or it's hard as fuck to get this lip to look right. it was hit with a lighter which is why i had to repair that "chunk" missing.
> *


got it from that sbcin1966newport or whatever dude?


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Jul 18 2007, 03:01 AM~8334642
> *Thanks! it does feel good to build  :biggrin:
> 
> BLING BLING BIOTCH!
> ...



you design that :0


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jul 18 2007, 05:17 AM~8334653
> *got it from that sbcin1966newport or whatever dude?
> *



oh nah, the one i got from him was nice and it was a 65 rambler. this truck i got off ebay with two others that were in a lot. :biggrin:


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Jul 18 2007, 09:25 AM~8335211
> *you design that :0
> *


you could say that


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Jul 18 2007, 03:01 AM~8334642
> *Thanks! it does feel good to build  :biggrin:
> 
> BLING BLING BIOTCH!
> ...


THAT LOOK'S GOOD BOB, BUT IT'S HARD ON THE EYE'S.


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 18 2007, 03:07 PM~8337679
> *THAT LOOK'S GOOD BOB,  BUT IT'S HARD ON THE EYE'S.
> *



BLING BLING!! LOL 

want me to pimp your logo? hehe :biggrin:


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

got color !


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Color fits that truck perfectly!!!!! Love it. 

I agree with Biggs.....your bling bling makes me blind blind. :biggrin: Looks good.


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

paint looks good man :thumbsup:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Truck looks good in green Bob. :cheesy:


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

i need to get this lower before i start on it........


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 what is that?????


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 19 2007, 12:08 AM~8341949
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  what is that?????
> *



65 chevelle wagon. it's gotta go lower than that though.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Jul 18 2007, 10:09 PM~8341959
> *65 chevelle wagon. it's gotta go lower than that though.
> *



damn didn't look like one, but then again............I haven't built the 65 only the 66.  

Fuckers going to look good!!!


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

is that the AMT street strip stock one??


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Cool can't wait to see the '65 done up Bob. Thats what my pink wagon is. :biggrin:


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 19 2007, 12:12 AM~8341979
> *damn didn't look like one,  but then again............I haven't built the 65 only the 66.
> 
> Fuckers going to look good!!!
> *



:biggrin: hope so.


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Jul 19 2007, 12:12 AM~8341985
> *is that the AMT street strip stock one??
> *



yeah that is the issue


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

:0


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

to get rid of that steel axle crap you can use the chassis of a 66 chevelle coupe. thats what i had to do to my donk 65 wagon :thumbsup:

loving the ol frod truck also


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Jul 19 2007, 12:27 AM~8342144
> *to get rid of that steel axle crap you can use the chassis of a 66 chevelle coupe. thats what i had to do to my donk 65 wagon :thumbsup:
> 
> loving the ol frod truck also
> *


ty :biggrin: 

on the wagon, i am not too worried. it's gotta go lower though. i actually like steel axles cuz them kits are simple and fun! :biggrin:


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Jul 19 2007, 12:14 AM~8341998
> *Cool can't wait to see the '65 done up Bob.    Thats what my pink wagon is.  :biggrin:
> *



ty! yeah i remember that one, sick work!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Jul 18 2007, 10:32 PM~8342194
> *ty  :biggrin:
> 
> on the wagon, i am not too worried. it's gotta go lower though. i actually like steel axles cuz them kits are simple and fun!  :biggrin:
> *



get the dremel out and start cuttin. :cheesy:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Jul 19 2007, 12:32 AM~8342194
> *ty  :biggrin:
> 
> on the wagon, i am not too worried. it's gotta go lower though. i actually like steel axles cuz them kits are simple and fun!  :biggrin:
> *


true but then you cant get as detailed on the underside


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

damn bob, your making me want to go get a new wagon :0

build it better than last time :biggrin:


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Jul 19 2007, 12:42 AM~8342268
> *true but then you cant get as detailed on the underside
> *



true, but not to sound like a dick......sometimes i don't care about underside lol 
thanks though man, i will update as time goes. :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Jul 19 2007, 01:01 AM~8342394
> *true, but not to sound like a dick......sometimes i don't care about underside lol
> thanks though man, i will update as time goes.  :biggrin:
> *


no prob man


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Jul 19 2007, 01:07 AM~8342438
> *no prob man
> *


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 19 2007, 12:34 AM~8342211
> *get the dremel out and start cuttin.  :cheesy:
> *



oh i AM going to do some cutting hehe! i will be using the photo etch saw blades though, much less mess and much cleaner!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Jul 19 2007, 12:48 AM~8342864
> *oh i AM going to do some cutting hehe! i will be using the photo etch saw blades though, much less mess and much cleaner!
> *



what?????? fill me in. :0


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 19 2007, 02:50 AM~8342870
> *what??????  fill me in.    :0
> *



uh...oh! you are making me take more pics! :biggrin: i will get some pics and info shortly for ya.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Jul 19 2007, 12:52 AM~8342878
> *uh...oh! you are making me take more pics!  :biggrin:  i will get some pics and info shortly for ya.
> *



just never heard of it. LOL. Anything to make my builds eazier......... :biggrin:


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 19 2007, 02:54 AM~8342880
> *just never heard of it.  LOL.  Anything to make my builds eazier.........  :biggrin:
> *



i hear ya! i will share anything anyone wants to know bro!

here is a scan of what they look like. this is my back up supply  











these fit in your exacto blade handle just like the blades  


you can saw doors open sooooo much faster! cut things in areas you never thought you could!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

cool thanks man!!! 

I'll have to pick some of those up and try them out.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

damn.... i could use some of those.....


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

hell yea Bob...........hook it up. There is 6 of them, thats 2 a peice. :biggrin:


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 19 2007, 03:29 AM~8342970
> *hell yea Bob...........hook it up.  There is 6 of them,  thats 2 a peice.  :biggrin:
> *



:no: :yes: :no: :yes: :no: :yes: :no: :yes: :no: :yes: :no: :no:


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

anyone know of AMT kits that came with a billet steering wheel OTHER than the 67 Impala? 

i want to find one for my pickup. 
i have the interior painted now and will BMF the dash and get pics up tonight of it.


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Jul 22 2007, 12:54 AM~8361742
> *anyone know of AMT kits that came with a billet steering wheel OTHER than the 67 Impala?
> 
> i want to find one for my pickup.
> ...



Not that I know of. There is one thats kinda like billet in the '60 chevy pickup kit but it's got flames on it. I can get you a pic of it if you want.


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Jul 22 2007, 01:00 AM~8361772
> *Not that I know of.  There is one thats kinda like billet in the '60 chevy pickup kit but it's got flames on it. I can get you a pic of it if you want.
> *



yeah if you have a pic, thanks!


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Damn busy message!!! lol

Here ya go Bob.


















This is the kit it came in.


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

THANKS BRO! that wheel don't look too bad at all.


here is my interior mocked up


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Looks good, I like the color combo.


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Jul 21 2007, 10:54 PM~8361742
> *anyone know of AMT kits that came with a billet steering wheel OTHER than the 67 Impala?
> 
> i want to find one for my pickup.
> ...


I found a Maisto '60 Starliner that has a pretty sweet billet steering wheel in it, at Wal Mart. Has some other cool parts in it too.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Jul 21 2007, 11:20 PM~8361920
> *Damn busy message!!!  lol
> 
> Here ya go Bob.
> ...





shit Bob, that streeing wheel and those wheels would look sweet on that trunk. :biggrin: 


I got one of those streeing wheels areound here somewhere if you want it, if I can find it. :uh:


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 22 2007, 10:49 AM~8363170
> *shit Bob,  that streeing wheel and those wheels would look sweet on that trunk.  :biggrin:
> I got one of those streeing wheels areound here somewhere if you want it,  if I can find it.  :uh:
> *



thanks but i have one here. i will need to make up my mind to use it or another one hehe! thanks


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Jul 22 2007, 07:14 AM~8362840
> *I found a Maisto '60 Starliner that has a pretty sweet billet steering wheel in it, at Wal Mart. Has some other cool parts in it too.
> *



cool, i never looked at those. i will keep an eye out for it next time.


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

interior done for the '61 Ford Pickup! ain't perfect, but damn look at what i started with LOL


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

nice :thumbsup:


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

thats clean bob,,, hey, go checkyour offlines on yahoo :biggrin:


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

here it is polished up.....last mockups before i show it finished...enjoy!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

nice, I love it. :0 :0


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

lookin good,cant wait to see it finished


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

thanks guys! if things go right....i should have it done by the 28th!


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Jul 26 2007, 12:14 AM~8393225
> *thanks guys! if things go right....i should have it done by the 28th!
> *


I hope so cause I'd like to see it in person along with your other builds. :biggrin: 

Looks great by the way.


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Jul 26 2007, 12:17 AM~8393262
> *I hope so cause I'd like to see it in person along with your other builds.  :biggrin:
> 
> Looks great by the way.
> *



thanks BiggC! actually......i don't know if i will be bringing any others? i am going to be stuck at the table taking pics all day. i don't want to be stuck across the room so i can't see my models. if i do.....i will bring my bel air or 67 desperato box art model....but i am not sure...if i was able to walk around all day and watch things..i would bring more.


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

just shot the "spacer" between the bumper and grille. the bumper had some scratches that i didn't see before painting it, but who cares right? it looks how it is supposed to


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

wish i could paint flames like that!


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Thats SWEET!!! Yeah I hear ya, I wish I could paint flames like that also.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Jul 26 2007, 06:10 PM~8400102
> *Thats SWEET!!!      Yeah I hear ya, I wish I could paint flames like that also.
> *


  :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: me too.


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

if i wanted to i could prolly do it with gel pens, id have to practice on my own shit though,i wouldnt trust myself to do it on someone elses


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

getting really close now. if all goes well, this truck will be done today 7-27-07


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

truck is done .... check the DPMCC Built showcase below this topic lol


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

I just got a new/used paint booth today! Steve Kohler woke me up this morning and said he would be over in about an hour. We talked last night so I already knew it was coming. I cleaned it up and painted the inside to brighten it up. It came with everything including masks, vent hose, light and the stand! He has not used it in such a long time and figures if he ever wants to use it, he can come over here hehe!

I am REALLY looking forward to being able to paint inside without humidity, rain or snow! I am also REALLY looking forward to trying my air brush that has been here for over a year. Yaya!!!!!!


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

got these today. they came from a guy that built them stock only......he left the custom, drag parts alone and are all still on the trees. the decals and instructions are nice and clean. these cars look like they were built yesterday they are so clean. he had them wrapped in wax paper. some water damage happened to a couple of the boxes because they got left outside over night but previous they were like new...bummer they got a little wet.

Pics don't show all the parts still in boxes, but thought i would share.


























not built yet









unbuilt..but missing the body, chassis and interior tub....if i can find them....i will have a perfect unbuilt kit to build.









resin kit i got yesterday... i love this car!


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Aug 11 2007, 11:12 PM~8532556
> *
> 
> 
> ...



is there a wagon roof in there??? :0


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

:0 Sweet find, I like that '64 T-Bird also.


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Aug 12 2007, 01:17 AM~8532584
> *is there a wagon roof in there??? :0
> *


ah shit i didnt even notice that lol. figures youd spot that though lol  

good finds awb :thumbsup: any pics of the decals? just wounderin


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Aug 12 2007, 01:17 AM~8532584
> *is there a wagon roof in there??? :0
> *



nah, it's a custom top that goes back a little and covers some of the trunk. i would never use it, makes the car look like a Marlin or something lol


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggC+Aug 12 2007, 01:21 AM~8532607-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanks! well i will be scanning the boxes, instructions and decals soon. when i do, i will post the decals up for ya.


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Aug 11 2007, 11:27 PM~8532648
> *nah, it's a custom top that goes back a little and covers some of the trunk. i would never use it, makes the car look like a Marlin or something lol
> *



how much for it? :cheesy:


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Aug 12 2007, 01:37 AM~8532695
> *how much for it? :cheesy:
> *



:uh: i don't think so....... :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

sweet paint booth. I need to get started building my 2.  

Nice collection there Bob. :0 :0


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Nice score on those Fords!!!


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond+Aug 13 2007, 02:46 AM~8540106-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks much! :biggrin:


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

I am still not sure how to feel about this, but today my '82 S-10 got traded off.
My wife must have been brewing something up at work. The Chevy didn't have plates, insurance or reverse in the tranny. I wanted to buy an old Caprice and yank the 350 and turbo tranny etc.... And build a quick street truck. I no longer hope to do that since I now own a 2004 F-150. This is kind of scary for me. The last car payment I had was several years ago. I have always owned vehicles that are paid for in cash. Now I have a truck payment....*biting nails*
It was humid outside so the lens kept fogging up on me. This has only 24,000 original miles for almost 4 years old! It has a V6 , 4SPD manual w/OD, 2WD. Has air , but not many other options.


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Nice F-150.

I hear ya on the payments. I had car payments from '95 to '02. I made my last car payment back in 2002, after I paid that car off, I've only paid CASH for cars since then. I hate being a "slave" to my car payments!

Though I am considering buying a brand new car this fall, since my wife is going back to work for the first time since 2001. We're probably going to get either an '08 Malibu, or an '08 Saturn Astra.

I want the Malibu, but my wife likes the Saturn. :uh: 






































Damn women! :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> Nice F-150.
> 
> I hear ya on the payments. I had car payments from '95 to '02. I made my last car payment back in 2002, after I paid that car off, I've only paid CASH for cars since then. I hate being a "slave" to my car payments!
> 
> ...


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

GREAT looking painbooth!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Aug 16 2007, 02:20 AM~8566290
> *GREAT looking painbooth!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



ty


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

got the Lindberg Dodge L-700 kit today. it's got a ton of parts , three kits in one box ya know... looks like a nice one. i scanned the instructions and took pics of everything so if you want to look then 

CLICK HERE!


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

just in today! unbuilt both kits....


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

That T-Bird looks killer with that roof on there.


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Aug 24 2007, 05:26 PM~8634306
> *That T-Bird looks killer with that roof on there.
> *



i'm gonna build it like this box art :biggrin: 
good friend of mine Dave Charlton RIP, was a hell of a box art builder. this was one of his. it is because of him that i got into doing it.


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

started this today. i am going to beat my OWN ass lol....
just playin' :biggrin: 


Hosted on Fotki


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

DAMN! is all i got to say about that^


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

sickness..... were all gonna get banned... lol


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by southside groovin+Aug 26 2007, 03:24 AM~8642727-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ty :biggrin: now i have to ask.......banned for ? :0


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Aug 26 2007, 02:07 AM~8642788
> *ty  :biggrin:
> ty  :biggrin:  now i have to ask.......banned for ?  :0
> *


:cough:hotrods:cough:


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Aug 26 2007, 04:21 AM~8642799
> *:cough:hotrods:cough:
> *



:roflmao: but it's gonna be a kustom rod! gonna sit low, frenched headlights, taillights, chopped top, shaved, smoothed.... :0


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

damnit, i been lookin forever for a 63 convertible kit, i didnt think they made it to tell the truth...i knew they had a customizers kit, but damn it! been wanting to build one of the 1:1 car my dad has sitting in his garage, with the 390 auto, red with black top, red interior on 16" torq-thrusts...

gotta get me one of these. :biggrin:


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

Today was great! Nice weather and a car show? How can it get better?
I got there , started to take pics of every single car and then I ran into my best friend from Junior High that I had not seen in a couple years. Well, I ended up visiting and checking out his car (blue Monte Carlo) and the next thing I know , another guy I went to school with since Kindergarten was there and he actually knew my name HAHA! Wow! My face must be just as ugly as back in school....any ways, we were buds in school so we never forgot each other.
I ended up talking to a guy that had a primered 67 OR 68 Camaro for a bit and I asked him if he knew who owned the '30 Ford Hot Rod and he described the guy and I said I would check back... I checked back and I caught him as he was leaving and asked if I could sit in his car because I wanted see how it felt ( I love old hot rods) so he asked if I wanted a pic of me in it? HECK YEAH! So when you go through the pics ,you will see me in it. 
I also visited with the members of the Cold Blooded Car Club and took some pics of their lowriders. They were fun to talk to, nothing but laughs! The first pic, I COULD NOT pass on 

PHOTOS CLICK HERE!


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

i see double whites , somebody likes driving on 3 wheels,,,, :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

You took some great pics Bob. Thanks for sharing. :cheesy:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

makes me miss my lincoln when it had dros  besides mine locked up alot higher, the back top of the trunk was almost at my sholders.

http://public.fotki.com/drasticplasticsmcc...arccomaha2.html


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

thanks guys! i was going to get some action, but the monte hopper was in need of work and when locked up the bolts were about to bust according to the owner. the other cars played a little, but i didn't have the camera on lol


kinda boring clip, but sharing is fun!

caddy locked up


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

fotki is a freakin' mess! i have called them and talked on the phone....bastards! 

i have to host pics with their link under each pic now like ......


Hosted on Fotki


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

oh my bad, don't comment on that hot rod lol :0 me behind the wheel


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

ya big ugly bastid!


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Aug 27 2007, 05:19 PM~8652905
> *ya big ugly bastid!
> *



:0


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

man i am having fun with this one! 
i have shortened the roof and when it cures up, i will begin the lowering process. i don't want to take more out than i have to, but i know there will be a lot of filling to do. if anyone asks why shorten the roof...i am doing this exactly like a real one i saw....BUT the palstic is thicker than the metal in scale. in order to get the effect on the rear trunk area, i had no choice. the width of the black marker line, is how much i took out. 


Hosted on Fotki


Hosted on Fotki


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

thats lookin good bobble.... keep it up :thumbsup:


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

:0 



Hosted on Fotki


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Aug 27 2007, 11:17 PM~8656100
> *thats lookin good bobble.... keep it up :thumbsup:
> *



thank you John! i doubt i will post any more of it here though. waste of time.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Aug 26 2007, 01:19 AM~8642718
> *started this today. i am going to beat my OWN ass lol....
> just playin'  :biggrin:
> 
> ...



Oh my sickness!! That is badass. :0 :0 :0


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

This is bad ass Bob. Please share as you go. :thumbsup:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Aug 27 2007, 11:07 PM~8657118
> *This is bad ass Bob.  Please share as you go.  :thumbsup:
> *


X2


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

thanks guys! i guess i am trying to come out of a slump that i was in building everything for the wrong reasons or building stuff that i was not that interested in.

i think a lot of you are great people and i didn't mean that none of you were worth my time.....i do see people looking in my stuff, but i don't see comments so i felt as if my stuff was not wanted......poor me right? lol.... kiddin... but hey , i do appreciate comments and criticism.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Aug 28 2007, 01:06 AM~8657643
> *thanks guys! i guess i am trying to come out of a slump that i was in building everything for the wrong reasons or building stuff that i was not that interested in.
> 
> i think a lot of you are great people and i didn't mean that none of you were worth my time.....i do see people looking in my stuff, but i don't see comments so i felt as if my stuff was not wanted......poor me right? lol.... kiddin... but hey , i do appreciate comments and criticism.
> *




oh shit, Bobs having a pity party. :biggrin: Cheer up Bob, we got your back homie.


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Aug 28 2007, 03:10 AM~8657652
> *oh shit,  Bobs having a pity party.  :biggrin:    Cheer up Bob,  we got your back homie.
> *



yep! you are all invited! no cheese please! :biggrin: thanks bro's!


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

just b/c you dont get a lot of comments, dont start thinkin no1 likes ur builds. hell i hardly ever see a build i dont like but most of the time im too lazy to type. thas y when you do see me type, a lot of shit comes out all at once. but keep postin on this 1 for real. ....


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Aug 28 2007, 01:36 AM~8657721
> *just b/c you dont get a lot of comments, dont start thinkin no1 likes ur builds. hell i hardly ever see a build i dont like but most of the time im too lazy to type. thas y when you do see me type, a lot of shit comes out all at once. but keep postin on this 1 for real. ....
> *



lazy mo fucker.  

yea bob. Keep on keeping on. :cheesy:


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

hey homie
by all means please keep up this post as I want to see how this turns out as I am a big fan of the old sleds !!!
lookin good so far keep it up !!!


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

keep posting.

Im gonna be honest...Im not really into these type of customs but Im always into seeing what goes into all the bodywork to make it look good


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Aug 28 2007, 08:09 AM~8658071
> *keep posting.
> 
> Im gonna be honest...Im not really into these type of customs but Im always into seeing what goes into all the bodywork to make it look good
> *


thanks for being honest bro! even if it's an honest, "don't care much" response, at least i know people are lookin LOL


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

more progress. as low as the roof and trunk lid is going down, there is going to be a new inner sweep soon!


Hosted on Fotki

Hosted on Fotki


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Aug 29 2007, 07:43 PM~8674227
> *more progress. as low as the roof and trunk lid is going down, there is going to be a new inner sweep soon!
> 
> 
> ...




i know your building a replica.... but something that would look kool is if you smoothed out that rectangle shaped peice that is cut out, and make some mufflers coming out or something, ill photoshop it so you can see what im talkin about...

(im not telling ya what to do, just sharing information, hell, i might try this :biggrin: )


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

well im not back on this one yet, but i made this tonight..

It's just taped together right now. The actual seat "center section" , will 
Be brought up a little so the top of the back rest meets the top of the sides.


Hosted on Fotki

Hosted on Fotki


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Aug 29 2007, 11:07 PM~8674823
> *i know your building a replica.... but something that would look kool is if you smoothed out that rectangle shaped peice that is cut out, and make some mufflers coming out or something, ill photoshop it so you can see what im talkin about...
> 
> (im not telling ya what to do, just sharing information, hell, i might try this :biggrin: )
> *



thanks John! it's not really a replica...it's more like i am copying how they chopped the roof.... the rest will be all me baby! 
as for mufflers..i am not sure if i am going with tail pipes out the rear or not...might be lakin' it :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

love the work going into that. :0 :0


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Aug 30 2007, 02:51 AM~8675858
> *love the work going into that.  :0  :0
> *



 ty


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Aug 30 2007, 02:51 AM~8675858
> *love the work going into that.  :0  :0
> *


x2

nice seat :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

That seat is badass! 

Nice work on that Fleet too!


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

Bob, i always follow your work!!! your work is clean and top notch bro, so dont stop posting!! and i am lovin this new build!!! we are having a bomb build for nov,dec, so i might steal some of your ideas!!! :biggrin:


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

thanks guys! it feels good to know someone likes what i am doing! i am glad someone might use ideas too....that is what this hobby is about


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

it's been awhile, but thought i would show you the car that the seat was mocked up in. this is a complete parts box hot rod....i hope to make it look as real as possible so lots left to do....


Hosted on Fotki


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

a small update. i have removed about as much as i want to from the inner quarters. i am going to put a new sweep on them to meet the trunk lid and well....as soon as i am comfortable with things, i will put the roof back on and start filling the gaps. 


Hosted on Fotki

removing the trim work and see how it changed he slope on top of the quarters? it's gonna be a bit more dramatic than this when i get to shaping. ;D

Hosted on Fotki

the gap at the bottom of the lid to the rear valance there will be a shelf and i doubt i will put anything on it. 

Hosted on Fotki


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Aug 30 2007, 09:50 AM~8676516
> *it's been awhile, but thought i would show you the car that the seat was mocked up in. this is a complete parts box hot rod....i hope to make it look as real as possible so lots left to do....
> 
> 
> ...


im likin the way this is headin, love the old school rod look.. i think it needs to sit outside for another 30 years :biggrin:


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Sep 5 2007, 01:27 AM~8718380
> *im likin the way this is headin, love the old school rod look.. i think it needs to sit outside for another 30 years  :biggrin:
> *



thanks! the weathering is nowhere near being done :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Sep 5 2007, 02:28 AM~8718390
> *thanks! the weathering is nowhere near being done  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: is that the height ur goin with, i seen a rat rod the other night slammed to the ground, it was painted like a burnt orange but sorta darker,, and it was fully done out, the front end where the rediator usually sticks out was like an old chevy truck front end scaled down to fit and had a weird cut at the top like to a point.. i about creamed my pants, i did start to drool on it, but then the owner looked at me weird.. :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)




----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Sep 5 2007, 01:31 AM~8718406
> *:cheesy:  is that the height ur goin with, i seen a rat rod the other night slammed to the ground, it was painted like a burnt orange but sorta darker,, and it was fully done out, the front end where the rediator usually sticks out was like an old chevy truck front end scaled down to fit and had a weird cut at the top  like to a point.. i about creamed my pants, i did start to drool on it, but then the owner looked at me weird..  :biggrin:
> *



LOL 

the rear will sit a little lower, i need to get the body notched a little more. i will eventually build one that the tops of the tires are higher than the body :biggrin:


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

stick to one project? :biggrin: 


63 Galaxie i am converting to a vert. old school  by the way, the darker colored parts are original plastic. i am using the newer hardtop body for the vert and the interior tub and chassis cuz the old beater i was going to use is trashed. 
the box you see has all the parts in it still un-used which i am going to use :biggrin: 



Hosted on Fotki

Hosted on Fotki

Hosted on Fotki

Hosted on Fotki

Hosted on Fotki


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

Good looking Chop Chop Bob



oneyed


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Great work Bob!!


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

thanks guys! just trying to stay away from the "burnt out zone"


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

just a mockup with the actual roof attached. ;D lots of sanding , filing and shaping to do...


Hosted on Fotki


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

Bob, where did the wheels and tires come from??? i need a set!!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

looking good bro!


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

:0 

took some work


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by modeltech+Sep 7 2007, 07:03 PM~8741385-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looks familiar? :biggrin:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

MAX RAT kit!!! :biggrin: 


same as this one!!!


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

MAX RAT kit!!! :biggrin: 


same as this one!!!


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Sep 7 2007, 08:28 PM~8741822
> *MAX RAT kit!!!  :biggrin:
> same as this one!!!
> 
> ...



damn! sick paint work there bro!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Sep 7 2007, 11:43 PM~8743962
> *damn! sick paint work there bro!
> *



I've never seen anything other than that from his bench! :cheesy:


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

should i do it? :biggrin: 




Hosted on Fotki

Hosted on Fotki

Hosted on Fotki


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

:yes:


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Sep 9 2007, 10:10 AM~8750243
> *:yes:
> *


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Sep 9 2007, 08:10 AM~8750243
> *:yes:
> *




X2 3 & 4!!!!!! :0


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 9 2007, 11:56 PM~8754902
> *X2 3 & 4!!!!!!  :0
> *



:biggrin: 






can't beleive i have this thing out again....it's been a couple years 

i was well on my way to finishing this, but the paint botched up and i had to strip it which took a lot of body work out. i spent many many hours making sure there was not even a single pin hole anywhere and that everything flowed evenly and smoothly.... here is how it sits now and the older pics not very clear with it's base coat before it got stripped. the roof was seperated from the top of the frame and moved forward about an inch in scale i think. things really got shifted around. 


Hosted on Fotki

Hosted on Fotki

Hosted on Fotki

Hosted on Fotki

Hosted on Fotki


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

can't stop playing around! :biggrin: 



Hosted on Fotki

Hosted on Fotki

Hosted on Fotki

Hosted on Fotki


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

Spice 1 lyric...... ain't no love trick.....


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

Been awhile.....but i am working on shit :biggrin: 


I started this almost 3 years ago. This is as far as i got until today. I just finished polishing it out. I used Krylon paints and clears for this , but i don't remember the color names. I don't really know what wheels i will use yet or anything, but it's gonna get finished in the next few months along with some other over-due projects.


Hosted on Fotki

Hosted on Fotki

Hosted on Fotki







i been a polishing fool today! all polished up, now to get interior started and BMF!

i am starting to really like these wheels instead too hehe!


Hosted on Fotki

Hosted on Fotki

Hosted on Fotki


AHHHHHHH!!!!! RUN! IT'S GODZILLA!

Hosted on Fotki





i could not help but to do some more mockups. the interior tub will not be in it, it's only the mockups. 

as low as i want it to sit, my best bet is to make it a curbside chassis. the front is too low in this pic, but the rear is right


Hosted on Fotki


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

sweet cars bob!!! You got one big pussy. :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 9 2007, 03:57 AM~8958199
> *sweet cars bob!!!    You got one big pussy.    :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *



well i tried to hide it.... :biggrin:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

lookin good Bob!! get this shit done!!! :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

LOOKIN SICK BOB-0


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by modeltech+Oct 9 2007, 09:12 AM~8958772-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ty bro!


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

last mockup before it goes to primer table at Toledo 


Hosted on Fotki


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Looks good Bob, I like it.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Sep 8 2007, 10:25 PM~8749623
> *should i do it?  :biggrin:
> 
> Hosted on Fotki
> ...




nope..... I should..... send it over bob..... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggC+Oct 11 2007, 09:22 PM~8981258-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nope....i don't think so :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Oct 11 2007, 07:01 PM~8981122
> *last mockup before it goes to primer table at Toledo
> 
> 
> ...



I LOVE THAT!!! :0


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

YA BOBBLE....

you need to stop startin new projects, and just finish a few of these ones going right now LOL.... wut is that 100 projects??? :biggrin:

i KNOW its hard to stop startin more projects... BUT DAMN, we need to see a finished product from ya bob :cheesy:

wanna know what helps me when i have toooooo many projects going, and wanna start anotherbut cant, i look at what i have done so far on all thats started, then in the process of going through all those boxes you will find something you want to finish, and finish it :thumbsup:

(i personally wanna see that 32 extreme build done :0 )


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Oct 12 2007, 01:26 PM~8985962
> *YA BOBBLE....
> 
> you need to stop startin new projects, and just finish a few of these ones going right now LOL.... wut is that 100 projects??? :biggrin:
> ...



yeah i know haha! i will get this stuf done before i move on. i am pretty psyched up to finish my 64 Merc right now cuz it's been a lot of fun! if it gets boring then i get bored.....etc..... :biggrin:


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

ok here is a pic for fun! i got new interior tub out and painted with dash mockup and engine mockup "kinda" just for fun!


Hosted on Fotki

i blacked out the grille with my Micro tip acrhival ink pen....these work great! when you do a black wash with a brush...you tend to dull the top chrome..


Hosted on Fotki


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

ooooooooooooooooooooooooo that paint!!!!!!! :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

thats really coming out clean bob! :cheesy:


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

thanks guys! i know it's been slow as hell.....but motivation has been a bitch! i rearranged my hobby room to better convenience myself for building....maybe not much to some....but it's hard to pull away from the computer at times and if i can be RIGHT THERE with my models, i can get some building done! 

I am waiting on BMF to get here and i will have the '64 Merc done in maybe a week .... just having my table next to the desk is a HUGE help! Next thing i will have my paint booth hooked up to the window above it and BAM! PUT SOME SPICE ON THAT BABY!


Hosted on Fotki

Hosted on Fotki


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

WHAT DID YOU MAKE THAT PHOTOBOX OUT OF? IS THAT JUST STYRENE SHEET GLUED TOGETHER?


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Oct 27 2007, 05:12 PM~9096511
> *WHAT DID YOU MAKE THAT PHOTOBOX OUT OF? IS THAT JUST STYRENE SHEET GLUED TOGETHER?
> *




foam board... can buy it at wally world or art stores....cut it up and tape it together in that fasion, works good!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

i'm gonna have to try that.....


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

DAM THATS A BAD ASS HOBBY SPOT YOU GOT THERE


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Oct 27 2007, 09:36 PM~9097555
> *DAM THATS A BAD ASS HOBBY SPOT YOU GOT THERE
> *



x2


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

THANKS GUYS!



THANK YOU RYAN FOR CHANGING MY NAME! :biggrin:


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

BOB, VERY CLEAN CAR CAN'T WAIT TO SEE IT FINISHED, AND NICE CLEAN SHOP YOU HAVE THIER!  

GIL


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Gilsdropshop1_@Oct 30 2007, 12:56 AM~9111760
> *BOB, VERY CLEAN CAR CAN'T WAIT TO SEE IT FINISHED, AND NICE CLEAN SHOP YOU HAVE THIER!
> 
> GIL
> *




hey Gil! thanks for the props! i should have it done this week if the BMF shows up :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE+Oct 27 2007, 07:36 PM~9097555-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




x3


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

Hosted on Fotki


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

this is a nice build Bob!!!


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Nov 1 2007, 09:23 PM~9134706
> *this is a nice build Bob!!!
> *



ty, almost done foiling and should be another day? maybe? i will have it done!


Hosted on Fotki


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rodburner1974_@Nov 1 2007, 07:05 PM~9136057
> *ty, almost done foiling and should be another day? maybe? i will have it done!
> 
> 
> ...



lookin good bro


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

well the foil is all done accept the vent posts....no big deal 



Hosted on Fotki


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

Hosted on Fotki


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

Sweet bob! Its turning out nice! I'm in st louis right now so i wont be able to build til next week but keep up the good work and i'll try to play catch up when i get home!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

I love that ride. :0


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Nov 3 2007, 03:32 PM~9146715
> *I love that ride.    :0
> *


thanks man! i got the glass in and polished up lastnight and as you see the interior as done as it will get. i figure that tonight sometime, this car will be DONE! i can't wait to finish it! i hardly get a damn thing finished every year. 

on another note, my parts arrive for my chopped '25 T so i will be bringing that one out by Monday so i can finish it up! that will be two more done! yaya! 

i will be busting balls to finish my 63 galaxie vert by December 31st for our new years cruise AND get my bomb built for LIL


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

MERC IS FINISHED HERE!


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

back on the bench tonight ! and new project for LIL bomb build.....



Hosted on Fotki

Hosted on Fotki


our club pass around project 

Hosted on Fotki


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

here is some more.....i think different wheels are in order 


Hosted on Fotki

Hosted on Fotki


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

^^ nice stuff homie!

that old rod looks wicked!


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Nov 5 2007, 01:10 AM~9155536
> *^^ nice stuff homie!
> 
> that old rod looks wicked!
> *



thanks! here is the roof top done




Hosted on Fotki


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

^what is that chalk type stuff im seeing in the triangle shapes?


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Nov 5 2007, 01:27 AM~9155677
> *^what is that chalk type stuff im seeing in the triangle shapes?
> *



it's what military guys use most the time called "pastels".....it's chalk you dry brush on. i used rust color enamel paint to get the areas wet and then hit it all over with colors orange, red, brown , yellow and black until it looks realistic.


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rodburner1974_@Nov 4 2007, 11:37 PM~9155758
> *it's what military guys use most the time called "pastels".....it's chalk you dry brush on. i used rust color enamel paint to get the areas wet and then hit it all over with colors orange, red, brown , yellow and black until it looks realistic.
> *


interesting! looks great!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2007)

Can the colors be sealed or do you not touch it after you are finished.


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 85 biarittz_@Nov 5 2007, 01:43 AM~9155795
> *Can the colors be sealed or do you not touch it after you are finished.
> *




they can be sealed.....but i don't cuz the texture looks better.. i handle them by the wheels or slipping something under so i can put in my palm so i don't touch the body. you can probably use Dulcote clear to seal it in or something like that, but i am not sure.

here is one that mostly has paint and not much chalk.....

this is going in my body shop dio someday when i build it lol....it's supposed to be getting dents pulled and such....


Hosted on Fotki

this one is just flat black with pastels....


Hosted on Fotki


this one is paint, gouging and pastels ......


Hosted on Fotki


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2007)

Thanks for the info. You have some great looking builds.


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 85 biarittz_@Nov 5 2007, 02:50 AM~9156040
> *Thanks for the info. You have some great looking builds.
> *




no prob and thanks!


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

just a small update....i have had to shorten the chassis , cut a hole in the rear floorboard, repair the passenger side hairpin in 3 places...not easy with such fragile parts .... hm....oh and gouged he rear "quarters" to leave clearance for the shocks ....actually it was an accident on one side and i just made the other side match...but it makes sense! the daggumb things clear the body just right ! *front wheels are for mockup only*


Hosted on Fotki


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

lookin good Bob!!! you can seal the pastels and that with dullcote, but it does look better and more realistic leaving it alone!! the dullcote almost gives it a silky sheen, not totally flat at all!!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

that old rod is sweet!!! Keep it up BOB. 

I real nice touch would have been to leave the slice mark in the chopped top. Your the pro tho... :cheesy:


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Nov 9 2007, 10:32 AM~9189926
> *lookin good Bob!!! you can seal the pastels and that with dullcote, but it does look better and more realistic leaving it alone!! the dullcote almost gives it a silky sheen, not totally flat at all!!
> *


oh i agree, it would look "damp" or something lol..thanks bro!



> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Nov 9 2007, 10:57 AM~9190058
> *that old rod is sweet!!!    Keep it up BOB.
> 
> I real nice touch would have been to leave the slice mark in the chopped top.  Your the pro tho...  :cheesy:
> *


lol pro?....yeah you are kidding.
thanks and yes i just have not done that yet hehe! see how it's not even weathered around the sides of pilars yet :biggrin:


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

i will get this car done by this weekend!



Hosted on Fotki


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

well i been fartin' around with the wheels...sanded the treads, weathered a little ....painted the spokes with exhaust metalizer which is the closest i have to looking magnesium....then painted the rings with aluminum plate.....dusted it over with some pastels to simulate brake dust and dirt... the engine is almost done! more to come :


Hosted on Fotki


anyone have some de-greaser? :


Hosted on Fotki


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

saawweeeeeeeeettttttttttttttttttttttttttt!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Nov 10 2007, 07:06 AM~9196951
> *saawweeeeeeeeettttttttttttttttttttttttttt!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Nov 10 2007, 08:49 AM~9197024
> *:uh:
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Nov 10 2007, 09:06 AM~9196951
> *saawweeeeeeeeettttttttttttttttttttttttttt!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:
> *




thanks! i hope it's all done and off the bench by tomorrow night!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

LOOKING GOOD BOB.  KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK. GLAD TO SEE YOU BUILDING AGAIN.


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Nov 10 2007, 06:55 PM~9199299
> *LOOKING GOOD BOB.   KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK. GLAD TO SEE YOU BUILDING AGAIN.
> *




thanks bro! it does feel good to be back at it. right now, i am going backwards to kill off all the previous projects i can to get a fresh start :biggrin:


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

Monday i will put this back on the bench... undecided on the wheels right now....but it will be another LOW kruiser! ..... 


I NEED A VERT WINDSHEILD if anyone has one? 63 ford galaxie... yes Modehause has one and the frame....but no thanks..... plastic anyone?


Hosted on Fotki


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

'25 Ford hot rod is FINISHED!

CLICK HERE!


----------



## robocon (Dec 17, 2004)

that 25' ford is kickin ass! good freakin job bro.


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by robocon_@Nov 12 2007, 03:07 AM~9208133
> *that 25' ford is kickin ass! good freakin job bro.
> *



hey thanks man! glad you liked it


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

looks good Bob


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

ok scratch the '63 galaxie vert....i need to acquire a windsheild before i can work on that or it will just go into "limbo" again.... so here is what's sitting on my bench right now! this is going to finally get finished! my plans are for a clean build with some details...but nothing over the top  



Hosted on Fotki

Hosted on Fotki

Hosted on Fotki

Hosted on Fotki


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

Hosted on Fotki


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

:0 lookin good!!!


----------



## Ford63 (Nov 17, 2007)

Very nice  I think i have a windseild to 63 Galaxie from the hardtop.JONAS


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

thanks guys! Jonas, don't know if you meant to say 64? :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

cant wait to see that nomad done homie......... nice work :thumbsup:


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

still working on Nomad, but not for about a week. am busted as hell and need to get some pearl white for interior before i continue. i am not detailing alot of anything under the hood on this one. if anything, the interior will get most of the detail. this is the engine , pretty much done.....simple work.


Hosted on Fotki

this is not my inspiration, but found it and thought "wow..someone already did it" lol

mine won't have bumpers or rocker chrome and roof is staying same color as body.


Hosted on Fotki


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:0


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

im kinda iffy' about this paint , but it's on and looks pretty good!


Hosted on Fotki


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

look good.. im still waiting on the rod to get finished


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Dec 18 2007, 08:34 PM~9479759
> *look good.. im still waiting on the rod to get finished
> *



what rod? '32 roadster all detailed? :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rodburner1974_@Dec 18 2007, 09:55 PM~9479880
> *what rod? '32 roadster all detailed?  :biggrin:
> *


yes, thats a true lookin hot rod :biggrin:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

:0


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Dec 18 2007, 09:38 PM~9480182
> *yes, thats a true lookin hot rod  :biggrin:
> *



well thank yuh! it's gonna be a couple months or so before i get back on it though. i basically got sick of working on it and need to get some older projects done first.


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

well i was suprised to find out that the back of the "back seat" was not issued in this kit. as shown in this original instructions, you can see the back peice to put on the back of the seat which would be the floor when the seat is folded down.
http://public.fotki.com/drasticplasticsmcc...evrolet-/5.html

in the issue i am building, do you see the back peice? nope..and it's not in the box!
http://public.fotki.com/drasticplasticsmcc.../amt31740c.html

so i took some sheet stock with the grooves in it, and made my own. doesn't look bad at all, it's in paint now though.


Hosted on Fotki

Hosted on Fotki

Hosted on Fotki


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

lookin GOOD!!!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

sweet work Bob! :0


----------



## crxlowrider (Aug 21, 2007)

nice work like usual from you Bob


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Looks good


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Dec 19 2007, 10:04 AM~9483009
> *Looks good
> *


X2 Bro


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

thanks guys! i am pretty happy with that peice and how it came out. :biggrin: 
if all goes well (wife is sick) , i will get more progress up tonight. i am going to paint the dash same as the body, paint the hinges on the interior tub to match and going to flock the floor as well as put another "light" color tone on the interior to break it up a little. i might be putting piping on the seats too, but gonna be another first for me.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rodburner1974_@Dec 19 2007, 03:58 PM~9486143
> *thanks guys! i am pretty happy with that peice and how it came out.  :biggrin:
> if all goes well (wife is sick) , i will get more progress up tonight. i am going to paint the dash same as the body, paint the hinges on the interior tub to match and going to flock the floor as well as put another "light" color tone on the interior to break it up a little. i might be putting piping on the seats too, but gonna be another first for me.
> *



Hope she gets better Bob. Keep up the awesome work!


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Dec 20 2007, 12:55 AM~9489679
> *Hope she gets better Bob.      Keep up the awesome work!
> *


thanks bro! she went to doc yesterday and found out she has larengitis. *forgive the spelling* she is without voice, which is good and bad..... :biggrin:


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

I can't help myself! '67 Fury

shaved *collectors cry a litte if it makes you feel better* : 


Hosted on Fotki


here is a 1:1 that is not shaved, but same idea is going into mine. 

Hosted on Fotki


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

nice, i like that.. you going same colors as the 1:1 too?


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Dec 24 2007, 04:19 AM~9519267
> *nice, i like that.. you going same colors as the 1:1 too?
> *



yeah, black primer *might clear not sure yet* and metallic blue roof... (mica blue by tamiya) :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rodburner1974_@Dec 24 2007, 04:15 AM~9519246
> *I can't help myself! '67 Fury
> 
> shaved *collectors cry a litte if it makes you feel better*  :
> ...


I LOVE IT!!!!! :biggrin: where the hell did you come across that??


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

double post :uh:


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Dec 24 2007, 01:18 PM~9521058
> *double post :uh:
> *



i can't remember what i paid, but it was through a friend a few months ago. these are pretty hard to come across and sell for about $80 built up and needing rebuilt, like mine was. i didn't pay that much though. as hard as they are to find , it was a pleasure to shave them handles, trim and letters off the body :biggrin:


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

here is a vert on ebay, the only 67 i could find. $99.99 broken and incomplete!

Item number: 180197694735

http://cgi.ebay.com/JoHan-1967-Plymouth-Fu...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rodburner1974_@Dec 24 2007, 02:35 PM~9521594
> *i can't remember what i paid, but it was through a friend a few months ago. these are pretty hard to come across and sell for about $80 built up and needing rebuilt, like mine was. i didn't pay that much though. as hard as they are to find , it was a pleasure to shave them handles, trim and letters off the body  :biggrin:*


haha i dont blame you,they look so much better clean shaven lol. i wish revell would cast a bunch of these older mopars


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rodburner1974_@Dec 24 2007, 02:35 PM~9521594
> *i can't remember what i paid, but it was through a friend a few months ago. these are pretty hard to come across and sell for about $80 built up and needing rebuilt, like mine was. i didn't pay that much though. as hard as they are to find , it was a pleasure to shave them handles, trim and letters off the body  :biggrin:*


haha i dont blame you,they look so much better clean shaven lol. i wish revell would cast a bunch of these older mopars


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

fuckin server


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rodburner1974_@Dec 24 2007, 02:38 PM~9521620
> *here is a vert on ebay, the only 67 i could find. $99.99 broken and incomplete!
> 
> Item number: 180197694735
> ...


wanna get me a x-mas gift :biggrin: 










j/k homie


----------



## aztek_warrior (Nov 20, 2006)

that 67 is gonna be bad ass once finished..........
nice work.


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rodburner1974_@Dec 24 2007, 05:45 AM~9519344
> *yeah, black primer *might clear not sure yet*  and metallic blue roof... (mica blue by tamiya)  :biggrin:
> *


just clear the top :cheesy:


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

God willing my '55 Nomad will be done in 2-3 days! no pics yet, not worth the time yet


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

blanket settled in naturally and a 1963 Rod & custom mag stuffed behind seat 


Hosted on Fotki


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rodburner1974_@Dec 24 2007, 02:15 AM~9519246
> *I can't help myself! '67 Fury
> 
> shaved *collectors cry a litte if it makes you feel better*  :
> ...




sheit!!!!! I missed that one. Thats badass already! :0 :0


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Lookin good Bob


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

thanks guys! interior is done for the Nomad!


Hosted on Fotki

Hosted on Fotki


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 2 2008, 11:04 PM~9594756
> *sheit!!!!!  I missed that one.  Thats badass already!  :0  :0
> *


X-2   

hey bob go check this out....

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...ic=359082&st=60


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 4 2008, 03:37 AM~9603793
> *X-2
> 
> hey bob go check this out....
> ...





just did, i want a 61 olds man. the damn things are fairly common on ebay with 4 doors, but i like the 2dr a lot better. i will see what things are like when he is selling them.......oh BETO.....magazines to trade :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rodburner1974_@Jan 3 2008, 10:45 PM~9603817
> *just did, i want a 61 olds man. the damn things are fairly common on ebay with 4 doors, but i like the 2dr a lot better. i will see what things are like when he is selling them.......oh BETO.....magazines to trade  :biggrin:
> *


thats what i sent u there to see....


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 4 2008, 03:46 AM~9603819
> *thats what i sent u there to see....
> *




it's appreciated


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rodburner1974_@Jan 4 2008, 01:24 AM~9603750
> *thanks guys! interior is done for the Nomad!
> 
> 
> ...




Looks soooooooooooo real!!! :0 :0


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

i am likin the blanket bro!!


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Jan 4 2008, 07:49 AM~9604291
> *i am likin the blanket bro!!
> *


X2 :thumbsup:


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

well all i have left is to foil, put windows in , install interior, paint chassis and set the ride height and finishing touches. if nothing gets in my way *lots gets in my way*, i should have this done by saturday night or sunday! (55 nomad that is)

then off to more stuff! Next up will be the AMT '49 Merc which will receive a shit load of cool stuff and details! Gonna go old school on it and chop the roof, mash it down in the weeds , skirts , pipes and well just wait and see!

also i will be working on an AMT '65 Fairlane A/FX drag car for a vintage build off on my forum. everyone joining must have a vintage kit and build it TRaK style  some high dollar stuff getting built.....too bad collectors!


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

Well after 2 years and 7 months ...... well it sat in limbo for a LONG time, but it's finally done! I tell ya what, i won't build another on of these. This is my second one. This one was missing the back of the back seat which becomes part of the floor when seat folds forward. It was also missing the vent windows in which both cases i made my own parts. This is shaved, panned, dropped and i added some of my own touches here and not many there hehe! Enjoy!
*i did have a mishap with the tail gate. the nubs you glue the inner panel to the gate with got too much glue since the plastic was so thin from the shave, so there are two small circles on it*


Hosted on Fotki

Hosted on Fotki

Hosted on Fotki

Hosted on Fotki


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

yes it's plastic  EDIT: this is a '65 ford fairlane 500 


got the paint laid down! paint is almost tempting to not clear it , for a drag car it's pretty smooth and shiny....but i HAVE to clear and polish...it's my sickness! 



Hosted on Fotki


Hosted on Fotki


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Bob that wagon turned out BADASS. Love the red on that other ride as well. :0 :0 :0


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 11 2008, 03:41 AM~9665674
> *Bob that wagon turned out BADASS.    Love the red on that other ride as well.    :0  :0  :0
> *




thanks! :biggrin:


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 11 2008, 01:41 AM~9665674
> *Bob that wagon turned out BADASS.    Love the red on that other ride as well.    :0  :0  :0
> *


x2!!! that red is nice!


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 11 2008, 01:41 AM~9665674
> *Bob that wagon turned out BADASS.    Love the red on that other ride as well.    :0  :0  :0
> *



X-2 :thumbsup:


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

This is nice!


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by westempire_@Jan 11 2008, 10:30 PM~9672254
> *
> This is nice!
> *



thank you!


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rodburner1974_@Jan 11 2008, 01:39 AM~9665670
> *yes it's plastic    EDIT: this is a '65 ford fairlane 500
> got the paint laid down! paint is almost tempting to not clear it , for a drag car it's pretty smooth and shiny....but i HAVE to clear and polish...it's my sickness!
> 
> ...


how did you do that to the tiers in the first pic....look like it takeing off...


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Jan 11 2008, 11:25 PM~9672702
> *how did you do that to the tiers in the first pic....look like it takeing off...
> *





that is how they came. they are old kit tires. there are called wrinkle wall slicks. they are made in resin now.


----------

